# 2017 Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge



## Jade Feria (Dec 12, 2016)

*WELCOME TO THE 2017 DELIGHTFULLY DELICIOUS DEEP CONDITIONING CHALLENGE!!*
**​
This challenge was started (originally by @Aggie, renewed with her permission) because we sometimes get a little lazy and don't want to do all that's necessary for our hair to grow faster, retain more length, and become healthier, stronger, and more manageable, so the challenge helps us to encourage each other to remain consistent and persistent. 

This challenge is for everyone - natural, texlaxed, texturized, relaxed, and transitioning - and will last from *January 1st 2017 to December 31st, 2017*.



*Here is what you will need for this challenge:*

1. Simplicity is still key in this challenge. 

2. Deep conditioning is required a minimum of once per week, be it on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once every 10-14 days would suffice. 

3. Shampooing more than once a week is *not* required. 

4. You may deep condition with heat (steam/conditioning heat caps, bonnet dryers, or hot towels and plastic cap - Samanthajones Technique) for at least 30 minutes to an hour using the deep conditioner of your choice.

5. And/or you may deep condition without heat wearing a plastic cap from a couple of hours to overnight if you dare - and wash out the following morning.

6. Please check in at least once a week to update the team on how it's going for you. Also, it would be helpful if we know what you are using as your deep conditioners of choice. This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. 

7. Let us know what kind of results you are getting from a conditioner as well, whether you liked it or not and why.
8. Please post your starting progress pic at the beginning of the challenge, and the last one will be required by *December **27th-31st**, 2017* when the challenge will end.​
*LADIES, I NEED A LIST OF THE GREAT CONDITIONERS YOU ARE USING SO I CAN LIST THEM HERE. SOME EXAMPLES OF DEEP CONDITIONERS THAT CAN BE USED ARE:*
​
22nd Century Deep Conditioner
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein)  
Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner
Alter Ego Energizing and Rebalancing Cream 
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment Oil Conditioner (great for shedding) 
Alter Ego Nourishing Rebalancing Conditioner 
Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ayurvedic Mud Mask 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake Moisturizing Deep Conditioner 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Buriti Moringa Hair Mask 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Green Tea Milk & Honey Moisturizing Mask 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hibiscus & Pomegranate Moisturizing Deep Conditioner 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Marula & Honey Moisturizing Conditioner 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner - strengthening/moisturizing  
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask (moisturizing, protein-free)
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Red Raspberry & Mint Hair Mask 
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ultra Conditioning Souffle (moisturizing, protein-free)
Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment (protein)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (mild protein) 
As I Am Hydration Elation Intensive Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner 
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein) 
Aubrey Organics Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask (protein) 
Aubrey Organis Isand naturals Conditioner 
Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment
Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Hair Masque 
Bekura Cocao Bark 
Bekura Vanilla Whiskey 
Bekura YAM Nectar 
Bel Nouvo Creamy Castor Deep Conditioner 
Biolage FortetherapieCera-Repair Treatment (both at-home and professional) 
Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair treatment (both at-home and professional) 
Biolage Hydrating and Ultra Hydrating Conditioning Balm 
Camille Rose Naturals Algae Renew Deep Conditioner
Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment (moisturizing, protein-free)
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie 
Creme Of Nature Conditioning Reconstructor (mild protein) 
Creme Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner 
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (moisturizing, protein-free)
Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint Deep Treatment Masque
Curl Origin Coconut Kukui Double Moisture Overnight Mask 
Darcy's Botanicals Moisturizing Deep Conditioner 
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Deep Conditioner 
Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment 
Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi All Natural Deep Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment (mild protein) 
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner 
Federic Fekai Hair Mask with Shea Butter  
Garnier Avocado Mask 
Garnier Damage Erasing Butter 
Garnier Whole Blends Honey Treasure mask 
GVP Conditioning Balm (from Sally's) 
Hairveda Acaiberry Phytokeratin Restorative Conditioner 
Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioning Mask (moisturizing, protein-free)
ICON Inner Home Moisture Mask 
J/A/S/O/N/ Sea Kelp Conditioner 
Jakeala Ginger Mustard Seed (Dope) Deep Conditioner 
Jakeala Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Conditioner 
Jakeala Honey Rhassoul Hair Mask 
Jakeala Matcha Green Tea Avocado Hair Mask 
Jason Natural Thin to Thick hair & Scalp Therapy Extra Volume Conditioner 
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein)  
Joico K Pak Intensive Hydrator Conditioner 
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm 
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner 
Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor (protein) 
Kera Minerals Smoothing Deep Conditioner 
Keracare Humecto (in the tub) 
Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque
Kerastase Cristalliste Masque
Kerastase Densifique Masque Densite 
Kerastase Discipline Maskeratine
Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense
Kerastase Nutritive Oleo Relax Masque
Kerastase Resistance Therapiste Masque
Kindred Butters Avocado Moss Deep Conditioner
Kindred Butters Joe Joe Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Kindred Butters Mango and Pumpkin Seed Deep Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Kinky-Curly Stellar Strands Deep Conditioner
KJ Naturals Neapolitan Hair Growth Conditioner 
KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Conditioner 
Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener
LeKair Cholesterol (mild protein) 
L'oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Conditioner 
L'oreal Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm
L'oreal Total Repair Extreme Emergency Recovery Mask
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango 
Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque 
Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint Deep Conditioner 
Miss Key 10 in 1 Conditioner 
Mixed Chicks  Detangling Deep Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Mizani Fulfyl Conditioning Treatment (mild protein) 
Mizani Microfusion Conditioner 
Mizani Moisturefuse 
Mizani Thermasmooth 
MOP C-System Conditioner 
Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask 
Moroccanoil Restorative Hair Mask 
My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask
My Honey Child Olive You Deep Conditioner 
Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner 
NaturelleGrow Bamboo & Silk - strengthening 
NaturelleGrow Grow Thick - moisturizing/strengthening 
NaturelleGrow Herbal Blends DC - moisturizing/strengthening 
NaturelleGrow Intense Deep Conditioner 
NaturelleGrow Mango & Coconut DC - moisturizing 
NaturelleGrow Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark, & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
NaturelleGrow Natural Aloe & Avocado - strengthening 
NaturelleGrow Sweet Greens Deep Conditioner - moisturizing/strengthening
NaturelleGrow Vanilla Fig - moisturizing 
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein) 
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner 
Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque (mild to moderate protein) 
Nioxin Scalp Therapy #3 for fine chemically enhanced hair (mild to moderate protein) 
NuNaat Keratin Conditioner (protein) 
Nutrogena Triple Moisture Treatment 
Obia Naturals Babassu Deep Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Ojon Ultra Hydrating Conditioner 
Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise
 Organics Hair Mayonnaise Treatment for Damaged Hair (mild protein) 
ORS Replenishing Pak (mild protein/moisturizing) 
Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask 
Pantene Restoratives Time Renewal Replenishing Mask 
Phytojojoba Mask 
Queen Helene Cholesterol  
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream 
Rene Furtere Karite Intense Nourishing Mask (mild protein) 
Salerm 21 Wheat Germ Mask 
Shapely's Mane N Tail 
Shea Moisture JBCO Strengthen, Grow & Restore Treatment Masque 
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Masque 
Shea Moisture Superfruit Complex 10-in-1 Renewal System Masque 
Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab Anti-Breakage Strengthening Masque
Shecentit Riche Moisture Masque 
Shescentit Curl Moist Conditioner (moisturizing, protein-free)
Shescentit Okra Reconstructor (mild protein) 
Silicon Mix Conditioner 
Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding Silky Conditioning Cream
Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss Conditioner
Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment
Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic
TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask
The Mane Choice Green Tea and Carrot Deep Conditioner 
Tresemme Natural Conditioner 
True by Made Beautiful Intense Treatment Masque
Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner (by Cathy Howse) 
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner 


*Those who want to join, please like this post, post in this thread, or PM me and I will add you to the challenge.*​
*Remember to always have fun!!! Let’s GROW!!!!!! *​


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 12, 2016)

*CHALLENGERS
*

@AbsyBlvd
@Aggie
@AriellePatrice
@Ayesha81 
@bajandoc86
@Beachy
@beingofserenity
@beauti
@blackeyes31626
@Chicoro
@CurliDiva
@curlyTisME 
@Daina
@Froreal3
@gorgeoushair
@HappyAtLast
@IDareT'sHair
@Jade Feria
@JerriBlank
@kinchen
@kupenda
@ladybee1922
@LiLi
@Lucie
@miss stress
@Mocha126
@ms.blue
@Ms_Delikate
@NappyNelle
@NaturallyATLPCH
@NaturallyBri87
@Neomorph
@NCHairDiva
@Nightingale
@Philippians413
@pinkchocolatedaisy
@Prettymetty
@Rozlewis
@Sally. 
@Saludable84
@sharifeh 
@Smiley79
@sparkle25
@theRaven 
@TrueSugar
@victory777
@wheezy807
@whosthatcurl
@xu93texas
@ZebraPrintLover
​


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 12, 2016)

*Here are some of the conditioners I will be using:

Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint DC
Jakeala Ginger Mustard Seed, Avocado Oil & Palm Oil DC*
*Jakeala Nappy Butter Cream*
*NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm & Marshmallow Root DC*
*NaturelleGrow Sweet Greens DC*
*NaturelleGrow Intense DC*
*NaturelleGrow Grow Thick Conditioning Mask*
*APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle*
*Shescentit Curl Moist Conditioner*
*Shescentit Riche Moisture Masque*
*Shescentit Okra Reconstructor*
*The Mane Choice Green Tea & Carrot DC - finishing, probably won't buy again*
*Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner*
*Hairveda Acaiberry Phytokeratin Conditioner*
*Obia Naturals Babassu DC*
*Curl Origin Coconut Kukui Overnight Mask*
*Joico KPak*
*Joico Moisture Recovery Balm*
*Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask*
*Moroccanoil Restorative Mask*

*My hair is currently between BSL and MBL, though I experienced a lot of postpartum shedding. I'm aiming to DC 2x per week, but will definitely do it once per week. I love DC'ing, and I'll be looking to you ladies for more product recommendations!*


*Here's my starting pic:*


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm always down for a good deep conditioning challenge. Please add me.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for the tag @Jade Feria. You know I'm a deep conditioning junkie and I'm so happy to be a part of this challenge.

*I will be using quite a number of DCs but among them are:
*

22nd Century Deep Conditioner - 1 moisturizing and 1 strengthening
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Deep Conditioner
Darcy's Botanicals Moisturizing Deep Conditioner  - Used up and not a repurchase item I'm reducing my stash. 
Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Hair Masque - used one - gave away the other.
KJ Naturals Neapolitan Hair Growth Conditioner
KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Conditioner
Bel Nouvo Creamy Castor Deep Conditioner  - Used up - not a repurchase item.
Bekura YAM Nectar
Bekura Vanilla Whiskey
Bekura Cocao Bark
Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment
Mielle Organics Babassu and Mint Bliss Deep Conditioner



*Deep Conditioners by Naturelle Grow:*
Herbal Blends DC - moisturizing/strengthening
Sweet Greens DC - moisturizing/strengthening
Mango & Coconut DC - moisturizing
Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC - moisturizing
Jamaica Me Crazy - discontinued I think but I still have one in my stash
Grow Thick - moisturizing/strengthening
Vanilla Fig - moisturizing
Natural Aloe & Avocado - strengthening
Intense Deep Conditioner - strengthening
Bamboo & Silk - strengthening

*
I have a plethora of deep conditioners by Annabelle's Perfect Blends:*
Ultra Conditioning Souffle
Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Mask
Marula & Honey Moisturizing Conditioner
Green Tea Milk & Honey Moisturizing Mask
Blueberry Cheesecake Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
Hibiscus & Pomegranate Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
Buriti Moringa Hair Mask
Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner
Bamboo Algae Strengthening Mask
Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner - strengthening/moisturizing - finished but I am replenishing it.
Ayurvedic Mud Mask
Red Raspberry & Mint Hair Mask

*
Conditioners by JAKEALA:*
Jakeala Ginger Mustard Seed (Dope) Deep Conditioner
Jakeala Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Conditioner
Jakeala Honey Rhassoul Hair Mask
Jakeala Matcha Green Tea Avocado Hair Mask

I have other brands like Kerastase, Keracare, Redken, Curl Junkie, Macadamia Natural Oil, She Scent It, Framesi, Brocato, Tigi Bed Head, Soultanicals, Dominican Magic, J.Monique's Naturals, and Inahsi Naturals all up in my stash but I really don't feel like looking for their names right now.

I am seriously considering adding some of Komaza Care Protein Treatment to my stash at some point.  Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint Deep Conditioner is looking promising as well.

My pic will be coming later, most likely in January. I'm mildly texlaxed with 42/b type hair between APL and BSB.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello Everyone....I would like to join you 
*I will be using:* 
Rhassoul Clay w/aloe
JBCO Strengthen, Grow & Restore Treatment Masque - Shea Moisture
Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Masque - Shea Moisture
Superfruit Complex 10-in-1 Renewal System Masque - Shea Moisture
Real Protein Treatment - Green Beauty Channel (add to DC sometimes)
Henna (for strength) followed by Indigo (for color)
I'm stuck at MBL, it's past time that I actively and consistently care for my hair


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm in, I'm in!!

I will be DCing once a week. I want to get a conditioning cap and that's what I'll use. I'll DC with that for 20-30 minutes minimum.

*List of conditioners I will be using:*
*Shea Moisture Manuka Honey masque
*Kera Minerals Smoothing Deep Conditioner (only prior to flat ironing)
*Aussie 3 Minute Miracle "Smooth" version (only prior to flat ironing)
*various treatments by silk dreams, naturellegrow, apb, sheamoisture, etc etc. A minimum of 48 deep conditionings a year I'll have plenty of time to try some new stuff.

I'm in between NL and SL depending on the layer (I have a layered cut) natural


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 13, 2016)

Im in...
I will post a starting pic the 2nd week in January when I take down my faux locs and redo them.
I will deep condition with steam every 14days.
I do not know what conditioners I will be using. (Im a couponer and have tons) But right now my favorites are Tea Tree Tingle from Trader Joes and Mixed Chics is also favorite... Bed Heads Moisture Manic is discontinued but I bought 4 huge bottles before they went completely out and they are THE BEST EVERRRR!!!


----------



## miss stress (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm in! I have a problem though, I'm officially one  year into my transition (yay me) and I have what appears to be 4 inches of natural and 10 inches of relaxed hair. When I deep condition with my staples, my relaxed hair comes out silky and smooth but my natural hair just feels ok. Anybody else going through this?  What did you do? Sounds like I need to start auditioning new deep conditioners.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't know if I will be able to DC anymore until January unless of course, I DC overnight and wash it out in the morning this and next weekend. I will be working 11 days straight starting tomorrow


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm in!  I am going for once a week.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 14, 2016)

*@wheezy807 @Aggie @ladybee1922 @AriellePatrice @NCHairDiva @miss stress @beingofserenity , WELCOME to the Challenge!! I can't wait to see everyone's progress!*




Aggie said:


> @wheezy807, Girl long time no see. How are you doing?
> 
> Thanks for the tag @Jade Feria. You know I'm a deep conditioning junkie and I'm so happy to be a part of this challenge.
> 
> ...



*I am LOVING your stash Sis!! *


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 14, 2016)

*Are you guys heavy-handed with your DC application? I tend to be, but recently have been using less product since I've been using heat and I didn't want it leaking all over me. I figured that with heat, I wouldn't need to use more product anyway, since the heat will make it better penetrate my hair.*


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 14, 2016)

miss stress said:


> I'm in! I have a problem though, I'm officially one  year into my transition (yay me) and I have what appears to be 4 inches of natural and 10 inches of relaxed hair. When I deep condition with my staples, my relaxed hair comes out silky and smooth but my natural hair just feels ok. Anybody else going through this?  What did you do? Sounds like I need to start auditioning new deep conditioners.


*When I transitioned, I looked for conditioners that worked well with my natural hair. I found that whatever worked with my natural hair typically also worked for my relaxed ends. I just had to be very diligent about moisture/protein balance.*


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Are you guys heavy-handed with your DC application? I tend to be, but recently have been using less product since I've been using heat and I didn't want it leaking all over me. I figured that with heat, I wouldn't need to use more product anyway, since the heat will make it better penetrate my hair.*



Yes I'm very heavy handed. I glob it all on. I've read somewhere that it's better not to and that you'll get the same results or even better not doing that. Your hair can only soak up so much product.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Are you guys heavy-handed with your DC application? I tend to be, but recently have been using less product since I've been using heat and I didn't want it leaking all over me. I figured that with heat, I wouldn't need to use more product anyway, since the heat will make it better penetrate my hair.*



Yes most times, I'm trying to use less as well but when I apply my hair just Eats it so I apply until I can feel it sit on top. I am using a bit less as it's not squeezing out when I twist. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm in twice per week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2016)

@Jade Feria

Actually, @Froreal3 Has been doing this particular challenge for the last 3/4 years.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 14, 2016)

I just did my last dc of 2016 with Kerastase Densite. Next week I'm clarifying and doing another bkt, so I won't use conditioner...

In 2017 I will dc weekly with one of the following:
Chroma Riche
Cristalliste (almost out)
Densite
Maskeratine
Masquintense
Therapiste

I'm tempted to buy some Oleo Relax mask from Nordstrom Rack or Ojon thickening conditioner (it was marked down to 12.50). If I purchase the Oleo Relax it will be a replacement for Cristalliste and the Ojon will be a replacement for Densite thickening mask.

My current length is Bsl and my 2017 goal is full Mbl. I have medium porosity, 4b hair that is keratin treated. I usually wear braids under a wig. Occasionally I straighten my hair, but with my active lifestyle it doesn't last very long.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 14, 2016)

*@IDareT'sHair I did see that the challenge was done by several people over the years; I just used @Aggie's verbiage from when she did the challenge. @Froreal3 I hope you don't mind that I started it this time around.*


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jade Feria
> 
> Actually, @Froreal3 Has been doing this particular challenge for the last 3/4 years.


I did originally start this thread @IDareT'sHair I believe in 2008/09 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *@IDareT'sHair I did see that the challenge was done by several people over the years; I just used @Aggie's verbiage from when she did the challenge. @Froreal3 I hope you don't mind that I started it this time around.*


I noticed that you did use my verbiage @Jade Feria. I'm humbled! Thank you.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *@wheezy807 @Aggie @ladybee1922 @AriellePatrice @NCHairDiva @miss stress @beingofserenity , WELCOME to the Challenge!! I can't wait to see everyone's progress!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks hon. I need to add J. Monique's, Inahsi naturals, Alikay Naturals and 22nd Century since I just added those to my stash. I'll wait for them to arrive if I decide to update the list.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Are you guys heavy-handed with your DC application? I tend to be, but recently have been using less product since I've been using heat and I didn't want it leaking all over me. I figured that with heat, I wouldn't need to use more product anyway, since the heat will make it better penetrate my hair.*


A heavy handed DC'er here  

I tried to slow my roll with this, but the only DC I have used gingerly is that awesome APB UCS. Don't want to waste that since it cost a little more than her other DCs . That's a good idea using less product with heat though.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 15, 2016)

ladybee1922 said:


> Yes most times, I'm trying to use less as well but when I apply my hair just Eats it so I apply until I can feel it sit on top. *I am using a bit less as it's not squeezing out when I twist.* I hope that makes sense.


*I know exactly what you mean! I use the "squeezed out" product as an indication that I might be using too much.*


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 15, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Are you guys heavy-handed with your DC application? I tend to be, but recently have been using less product since I've been using heat and I didn't want it leaking all over me. I figured that with heat, I wouldn't need to use more product anyway, since the heat will make it better penetrate my hair.*


I also am heavy handed. I wrap a paper towel around my head to avoid the drippings. But I love to saturate my hair completely just to make sure I get all of my hair!


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 15, 2016)

@Aggie I need to be Very careful watching you.... I could Accidentally board the PJ train LOL
It looks like a nice place though


----------



## Aggie (Dec 15, 2016)

ladybee1922 said:


> @Aggie I need to be Very careful watching you.... I could Accidentally board the PJ train LOL
> It looks like a nice place though


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2016)

@Jade Feria I'm definitely in for another year. The DC and Oils challenges are my favorites.



Aggie said:


> I don't know if I will be able to DC anymore until January unless of course, I DC overnight and wash it out in the morning this and next weekend. I will be working 11 days straight starting tomorrow



11 Days?! I'm sorry!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Are you guys heavy-handed with your DC application? I tend to be, but recently have been using less product since I've been using heat and I didn't want it leaking all over me. I figured that with heat, I wouldn't need to use more product anyway, since the heat will make it better penetrate my hair.*



I'm heavy handed with my usual conditioner. I can't help it! I apply in sections (a bootleg version of the relaxer method) and concentrate on my ends.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 15, 2016)

NappyNelle said:


> @Jade Feria I'm definitely in for another year. The DC and Oils challenges are my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Days?! I'm sorry!


Thank you hon  I will rest during the Christmas for 3 days and again for New Years day and the day afterward.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 15, 2016)

Count me in please!

The DC that I have and plan to use  are:

SM Manuka Honey Masque
Loreal Damage Erase balm
Naturelle Grow Herbal blends
Naturelle Grow Sweet greens
Mielle Organics Babassu DC
Aphogee Curlific
Curl Dynasty Pumpkin masque
TGIN Honey masque
Camille Rosw Algae Renew

I do not own but look forward to trying the following DC in 2017:

The Mane choice Egyptian collectionDC
Kurlee Belle Banana nut Avocado deep treatment
Eden body works coconut deep conditioner
I plan to reserve the 1st week of every month to do a strong protein treatment on my hair. This wll help me to remember and keep them regular. (It's also the same week I pick to do my Inversion method each month) My protein conditioner right now is Komaza Care Protein.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm in!

1-2x a week, I plan to heatcap or steam DC with:

my DC mix (Vo5 pomegranate bliss or GVP Conditioning Balm, mixed with olive and coconut oil).

unless I find a conditioner with my preferred ingredients,  I won't use anything else.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jade Feria
> 
> Actually, @Froreal3 Has been doing this particular challenge for the last 3/4 years.





Jade Feria said:


> *@IDareT'sHair I did see that the challenge was done by several people over the years; I just used @Aggie's verbiage from when she did the challenge. @Froreal3 I hope you don't mind that I started it this time around.*



It's no problem. I'll be weaving it up for most of the year so won't be dcing as often as I used to.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 16, 2016)

*I posted my starting pic upthread (3rd post). Can I just say how much I can't stand taking length check pics? I had to take about 342,496 photos to get one that was halfway decent. *


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 16, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Here are some of the conditioners I will be using:
> 
> Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint DC
> Jakeala Ginger Mustard Seed, Avocado Oil & Palm Oil DC*
> ...


I NEED to copy your shirt!


----------



## victory777 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey guys!!
I am sliding on in!
I plan to DC at least 1-2 times a week with my Heat Therapy wrap
.
I will use the following DCs:
APB: moisturizing conditioner
Alter ego garlic conditioner
Keracare Humecto

Considering the following DCs to add to my stash:
APB UCS
Naturelle grow 
22nd Century


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm in.

I plan to DC twice a week with heat or steam.
I use a plethora of DC's so will post them as I use them.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 16, 2016)

ladybee1922 said:


> I NEED to copy your shirt!


* I was going to buy one, but I said you know what.. I have an old shirt that I don't wear much, some sharpies, a ruler, and some cardboard, so I'll just make it a project!*


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 18, 2016)

Did a deep condition with the Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Smooth conditioner. I liked it way better than the moist version (which is also good). If it continues to give me great results it will easily become a staple.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 18, 2016)

*@AriellePatrice how long did you leave it on? Did you use heat?

I DC'ed on Monday with Mielle Organics Babassu Oil & Mint DC, on dry hair, 30 minutes with my heat cap. This is one of the best DCs I've used. It gave my hair soooo much slip and made it super soft. 

On Thursday with Obia Naturals Babassu DC, on dry hair, 1 hour with my heat cap. It was my first time using this one, it was good, but nothing to write home about.

I plan on doing a clarifying wash and DC with my bonnet dryer tomorrow.*


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 18, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *@AriellePatrice how long did you leave it on? Did you use heat?*



I did not use heat this time around. Once I get a heating cap I will be using heat every single time I DC for maximum effectiveness. I left the Aussie on for about an hour and a half with a plastic cap and and scarf over it and took a nap lol


----------



## victory777 (Dec 19, 2016)

I DC'd with Anabelles Perfect Blends Moisturizing Conditioner in Vanilla bean x 20 minutes on top of my twists Sat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2016)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
My Honey Child's Honey Hair Mask


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 19, 2016)

*DC'ed with NG Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon, 40 minutes under dryer.*


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 19, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *DC'ed with NG Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon, 40 minutes under dryer.*



I've been eyeing this one for a while. How do you like it?


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 19, 2016)

Philippians413 said:


> I've been eyeing this one for a while. How do you like it?


*I LOVE it! It's moisturizing and gives my hair so much slip. Makes my hair super soft and manageable.*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 19, 2016)

I will definitely be joining in next year. I did a great job in 2016, I LOVE deep conditioning.

Right now my hair is nape length. It is very healthy so I'm not going to stress about a hair goal since my hair grows slow as hec. I will be using my APB conditioners, SM masks, and any other mask in my stash that I feel like using (I have a lot of DCs to get through).


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 20, 2016)

Hiya! I'm joining this challenge to keep myself accountable to DC once per week.

I'm texlaxed and it's been since Sept 14, 2016 since I texlaxed. I've had a healthy trim recently, which seems to be keeping me perpetually at APL.
I'll update with a starting pic soon -- added pics.
I'll be using Aphogee 2 minute about 2x monthly, and I'll be rotating between these for deep conditioning. (With heat 30 mins or with body heat for 1 hour.)


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 22, 2016)

*DCing with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle in Peach, 30 minutes under heat cap. *


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm in. I'm going to try to deep condition every two weeks. Starting pic attached. Will come back later with more details. 

I plan to use up the rest of the dc's in my stash. The shea Moisture yucca and balboa mask and the shea Moisture jbco mask. From there I want to start making my own dc


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm In!

The  fall of 2016 is when I started taking DC more seriously; in all my years of being natural. What a shame. I am a firm believe that this is extremely beneficial and crucial to the progress of my hair.  My only struggle is that I am dealing with a few areas of heat damage; so it's a little frustrating to see patches of limp hair despite all my DC efforts. Anyways,  I will have to do frequent trims until I get the heat damage under control.

*1. What product(s) will you use? In no particular order*

Shea Moisture Manuka Honey
L"Oreal Damage erase Balm
Mielle Organics Babbassu DC
Curls Dynasty Pumpkin mask
Naturelle Grow Sweet Greens
Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends
Aphogee Curlific (Protein)
Komazacare (Protein)
*
2. How long do you DC for?*
I do not like overnight DCing or extended periods of leaving it on. 30-45 minutes is more than enough for me without heat. With my hooded dryer or steamer I keep on for 20-30 minutes.

*3. How often do you DC?*
I can easily DC my hair 1-2 times a week. One is on shampoo wash day and one is on a midweek co-wash or dry DC day. I don't always get to do it twice a week but I NEVER let a week pass that I do not DC.

*4. What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc) *
I have a steamer and a hooded dryer. I plan to use them more often on shampoo days. On midweek cowash days, I just use a plastic cap and let my body heat do the work.

*5. Most importantly – How did your hair respond?*
I see improved elasticity, stronger more resilient strands, more manageable texture, fuller edges and softer new growth.  I really see the fruits of my labor in my new growth. It shows me what my hair potential is.  Overall my hair responded very well and each deep condition day my hair screams:


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Dec 24, 2016)

I just came in to steal the list of deep conditioners lol. Thanks girls


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2016)

Add me please. 
I plan to DC 1-2x/wk. These are the options I have in my stash....

*Conditioner*
SM Curl & Shine Conditioner
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Hydrating
Aphogee Keratin 2-Minute Reconstructor
Alikay Naturals- Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner
Aussie 3 Min Deeeep x2
SSI Banana Brûlée
Coconut Milk Nourishing Conditioner
Aphogee Treatment + Balancing Moisturizer
ORS HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner
My Honey Child Olive You Deep Conditioner
Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner


----------



## victory777 (Dec 24, 2016)

DC'D with bodyheat x 30 min with Alter Ego conditioner
Starting progress pics:


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 24, 2016)

DC'ed with Mielle Organics Babassu & Mint Deep Conditioner, under the dryer, for 30 minutes. My hair was only moderately moisturized and I didn't feel any of the slip or softness that people rave about. I did an aphogee protein treatment last week, so I'm wondering if that impacted the ineffectiveness of this DC (I completely missed the word protein on the package).


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 24, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Count me in please!  The DC that I plan to use  are:
> 
> SM Manuka Honey Masque
> Loreal Damage Erase balm
> ...


@Smiley79 *Curl Dynasty pumkin masque? *Your likes and dislikes please and Thank you


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 24, 2016)

ladybee1922 said:


> @Smiley79 *Curl Dynasty pumkin masque? *Your likes and dislikes please and Thank you



No prob. I'll definitely do a review once I use it. I'm still waiting for it to come in the mail.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 24, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> No prob. I'll definitely do a review once I use it. I'm still waiting for it to come in the mail.


@Smiley79     I know now that I'm going to get into trouble with you Ladies here...and I'm going to like it!


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 25, 2016)

ladybee1922 said:


> @Smiley79     I know now that I'm going to get into trouble with you Ladies here...and I'm going to like it!


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 26, 2016)

mzhotniz86 said:


> I just came in to steal the list of deep conditioners lol. Thanks girls


*@mzhotniz86 I just updated it too*


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 26, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *@mzhotniz86 I just updated it too*


    That List!


----------



## theRaven (Dec 26, 2016)

I washed my hair which really needed a good washing. Then I sectioned my hair and and used Africa's Best Hair Mayonnaise. Put on my conditioing wrap for an hour and slept in the conditioner overnight. I 'm going to wash out my hair soon and then put in the last drops of Aussie Hair Moisture Deep conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2016)

*This morning I:*

*Prepooed/Cowashed* with Jakeala Flax Mallow Conditioner
*Shampooed *with Redken Magnetics Color Extend Shampoo
*Oil rinsed* with Meadow Foam Oil and AVJ mix

*Protein Deep Conditioned* with APB Bamboo and Algae Deep Conditioner for 30 minutes - this conditioner has no slip but I can definitely feel that it's strengthening for sure. It's probably not a repurchase conditioner since I love  love the APB Not Easily Broken DC better because of the slip.

*Moisture Deep Conditioned* with NG Mango and Coconut deep Conditioner for 30 minutes
*Leave-in* with APB Creamy Hair Pudding

*I will be moisturizing* my hair later with Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Pudding sealed with Bask & Bloom Silky Aloe Hair Pudding


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 26, 2016)

@Smiley79,  I love your information and format, so, I have *completely* stolen it! I hope you don't mind. 

@Jade Feria, I would like to join, please! 



*1. What product(s) will you use? *

Homemade greasy conditioner (made with a base of coconut milk and peanut oil)
Plus a cheap grocery store conditioner (Nectar of Beauty) for added slip over the coconut greasy conditioner
Aphogee 2 step protein every 8 weeks
*2. How long do you DC for?*
I deep condition from 15 to 30 minutes , after washing my hair.  I am very heavy handed with my product and use about a cup of stuff on my hair. My hair is wiry and coarse and I have ends like Brillo Pads. 
*
3. How often do you DC?*
I DC every week after my shampoo.

*4. What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc) *
I  use a  soft bonnet dryer by Gold N Hot. First, I apply my conditioner to my hair in sections, then I braid my hair into about two sections. I soak a rag with water and put it in the microwave and place that around my head. Then I place aluminum foil over the steaming rag, then I put a cheap plastic cap over it and then my shower cap made of aluminum (heating) cap that I bought from the beauty supply store. Lastly, I put on the soft bonnet and sit under the dryer for 15 to 30 minutes on medium heat. 

I kept seeing people wrapping aluminum foil on hair when tinting it or coloring it. I also have seen many women place lace frontals they are dyeing on top of aluminum foil. They all say it holds in heat and speeds up the reaction. For food, it heats up food but keeps it moist, right? So, I figured aluminum foil will keep my hair juicy and moist. 

*5. Most importantly – How did your hair respond?*
My hair is less tangled and the wiry, short hairs are not as unruly. My hair is less like a Brillo Pad as well.  My hair is darker and shinier.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 26, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *This morning I:*
> 
> *Prepooed/Cowashed* with Jakeala Flax Mallow Conditioner
> *Shampooed *with Redken Magnetics Color Extend Shampoo
> ...


*Ooh, how did you like the Jakeala Conditioner?*


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Ooh, how did you like the Jakeala Conditioner?*


Meh! It did not wow me because it did not have the slip I was expecting. It did however cleanse my hair well. I did not use it as a deep conditioner but as a cleansing conditioner - it doubles as both.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm in!  I dc once a week regularly.  I would be using in rotation MO Babassu oil and mint conditioner, kenra moisturizing conditioner, NG silk and bamboo conditioner, AO GBP conditioner and whatever conditioner I buy in 2017.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 26, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Meh! It did not wow me because it did not have the slip I was expecting. It did however cleanse my hair well. I did not use it as a deep conditioner but as a cleansing conditioner - it doubles as both.


*Ok see, I have high standards for slip lol. I have this from my BF purchases & I plan on using it as a DC - hopefully some heat will activate more slip *


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 26, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @Smiley79,  I love your information and format, so, I have *completely* stolen it! I hope you don't mind.
> 
> @Jade Feria, I would like to join, please!
> 
> ...



Not at all girlie!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Ok see, I have high standards for slip lol. I have this from my BF purchases & I plan on using it as a DC - hopefully some heat will activate more slip *



The heat just might offer the slip you need. I look for it as soon as I put it in my hair and if I don't get it, I am quick to get rid of it. I know I really should have more patience I guess.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 26, 2016)

Aggie said:


> The heat just might offer the slip you need. I look for it as soon as I put it in my hair and if I don't get it, I am quick to get rid of it. I know I really should have more patience I guess.


*I'm the same way! If I don't feel slip upon application, I will give that product a quick side eye.*


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 27, 2016)

deep conditined wth shea moisture manuka.  made a big difference


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm definitely in. I regularly DC and cleanse with clay. I don't use conditioner with every wash.

For 2017, I want to consistently DC at least once a week. Some other conditioners I'll use; MillCreek Botanicals Jojoba, Aubrey Organics White Camillia, Mielle Organics Babassu Oil & Mint, Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic, APB Pumpkin Seed Mask, APB Ultra Conditioning Soufflé.

The APB will be new to me. I'm hoping my hair enjoys them. I'm on the lookout for a moisture DC to replace my beloved AOWC. If the ingredients are right, G-dwilling I'll be experimenting a little in 2017.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 27, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> deep conditined wth shea moisture manuka.  made a big difference



I did that last night. That Manuka masque is awesome.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *I'm the same way! If I don't feel slip upon application, I will give that product a quick side eye.*



Yes, me too, lolll. But I have a few "wait for it" faves that made me change my mind. The SM Manuka Honey Masque is one of them. The slip is not instant, but it comes through eventually;  in the past I remember Silicone Mix and Silk Dreams Vanilla conditioner as being instant slippies for me.

Which DC give you all instant slip?


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 27, 2016)

Did my weekly DC yesterday with the Kera Minerals DC by Silk Elements. I did 45 with heat. Turned out pretty good. It was my second time using it I'm pleased with it so far


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 27, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Yes, me too, lolll. But I have a few "wait for it" faves that made me change my mind. The SM Manuka Honey Masque is one of them. The slip is not instant, but it comes through eventually;  in the past I remember Silicone Mix and Silk Dreams Vanilla conditioner as being instant slippies for me.
> 
> Which DC give you all instant slip?


*Mielle Organics Babassu DC, Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm & Marshmallow DC, APB UCS, and Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask have all given me instant slip*


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 27, 2016)

Has anyone here tried this conditioner (or any of the Hask masks for that matter)? I've tried the argan oil packette which seems to be the most popular. I didn't really care for it. It reminded me of ORS conditioner but I'm willing to give this formula a shot.






Water / Eau (Aqua), Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Quaternium-18, Lanolin, Macadamia Ternifolia (Macadamia Nut) Seed Oil, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Silk Amino Acids, Juglans Nigra (Black Walnut) Leaf Extract, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Panthenol, Glycerin, Isopropyl Palmitate, Tetrasodium EDTA, Citric Acid, Dmdm Hydantoin, Caramel, Yellow 5, Green 5, Fragrance / Parfum (Fragancia).


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 27, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Mielle Organics Babassu DC, Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm & Marshmallow DC, APB UCS, and Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask have all given me instant slip*


*Oh, and Joico MRB*


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 28, 2016)

Used Aphogee 2 min while in the shower yesterday


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 28, 2016)

So far, I'm really loving Annabelle's Ultra Conditioning Soufflé; the moisture is absolutely insane! I'm defenitly picking up 2-3 more 16 oz.'s in the next sale--the hard part is just choosing the scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2016)

Under Dryer: Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor (20 minutes)
Under Dryer: Cathy Howse UBH (20 minutes)
Under Steamer: MyHoneyChild's Honey Hair Mask (30-40 minutes)


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 28, 2016)

Philippians413 said:


> So far, I'm really loving Annabelle's Ultra Conditioning Soufflé; the moisture is absolutely insane! I'm defenitly picking up 2-3 more 16 oz.'s in the next sale--the hard part is just choosing the scents.


*I'm in the same boat!*


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 28, 2016)

Once I knock some of these DCs that I have I my stash out I will switch over to APB. No one has said anything negative about the UCS, so I know I won't be the first. I love supporting black businesses and why not with my hair. I already have a shopping cart filled with DCs from her, just gotta pay but I would love a sale since it will be my first time.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 28, 2016)

@ZebraPrintLover I think there's a New Year's Day sale coming up.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 28, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @ZebraPrintLover I think there's a New Year's Day sale coming up.



It is, 30% off and some b1G50%off. I just seen it while adding stuff to my cart


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 28, 2016)

*Protein DC with SSI Okra Reconstructor under dryer for 20 mins
Now Moisture DC with NG Slippery Elm & Marshmallow Root under dryer 20 mins, then will leave on as I do some things around the house. *


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2016)

I did an impromptu prepoo with Fluidaliste conditioner (I grabbed the wrong sample). Then I washed with the shampoo from the same line. Now I'm doing a 45 minute dc with Maskeratine. These are all products from the Kerastase discipline line for frizz control.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 29, 2016)

DCD w/ Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint Deep Conditioner with body heat x 20 minutes


----------



## TrueSugar (Dec 29, 2016)

I am in. I would like to start off with every 2 weeks and increase as I go.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 29, 2016)

I definitely have to get some of those NG conditioners! I'm revamping my reggie for 2017 to add more natural products and some of her stuff sound delicious enough to eat lol. Not to mention I don't think I've heard a negative thing about them.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 30, 2016)

DC'd with the shea Moisture yucca and balboa mask


----------



## LiLi (Dec 30, 2016)

I think I will join some hair challenges since it's been a while since I have.  I will be back on Sunday to post a pic of my hair.

The deep conditioners I will use are:

Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment
Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding
Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair
Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss
Kerastase Therapiste (only when I plan to use heat)
Kerastase Immersion Nutritive

I think I may try deep conditioning with heat or start using my hair steamer again.


----------



## beauti (Dec 30, 2016)

*I'd like to join as well please! My regimen is always changing but I've recently decided to dc twice a week. I got the PIBBS dryer for Christmas and as soon as it arrives i will dc twice a week for a minimum of 30 minutes with heat. 

I'm revamping my products and so far I will be using:

•Shea moisture manuka honey dc 
•Mielle organics babassu mint dc
•Tressemme flawless curls conditioner (with added oils)*


----------



## beauti (Dec 30, 2016)

Dp


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2016)

Put me in coach! Now that I'm relaxed, I can't be as lazy as I was when I was natural 

I'll be using Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow, and Slippery Elm DC and what ever I pick up from that delicious list. I'll post a picture after I'm done flat ironing.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Dec 30, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Mielle Organics Babassu DC, Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm & Marshmallow DC, APB UCS, and Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask have all given me instant slip*


@Jade Feria I think the SM Manuka Honey goes *into* your hair before just sitting on top for the slip feel.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 31, 2016)

Currently dcing under a plastic cap with Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Strengthening Masque. I plan to rinse it out in an hour or so.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dcd x 30 minutes with body heat with Mielle Organics Babassu....


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 31, 2016)

This is my homemade conditioner. It's so thick and greasy, this wooden spoon stands straight up in it for  few seconds! I doctor it up after I make it by adding extra olive oil and some honey. I put the coconut conditioner on my hair, then I also like to add and use an inexpensive, store-bought conditioner  on top of the coconut conditioner. It smells like coconut milk and oil which is not so fragrant. The store bought conditioner imparts a nice smell to my hair for a little while, though.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2016)

Dang, this is where I was actually supposed to post my hair picture 

Oops.

I know some of y'all probably seen this picture multiple times, but bare with me ladies lmao.
Here's my starting picture:



whosthatcurl said:


> Put me in coach! Now that I'm relaxed, I can't be as lazy as I was when I was natural
> 
> I'll be using Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow, and Slippery Elm DC and what ever I pick up from that delicious list. I'll post a picture after I'm done flat ironing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 384091
> 
> 
> This is my homemade conditioner. It's so thick and greasy, this wooden spoon stands straight up in it for  few seconds! I doctor it up after I make it by adding extra olive oil and some honey. I put the coconut conditioner on my hair, then I also like to add and use an inexpensive, store-bought conditioner  on top of the coconut conditioner. It smells like coconut milk and oil which is not so fragrant. The store bought conditioner imparts a nice smell to my hair for a little while, though.


Is the recipe? If not, please share


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2016)

DC'ing with:
BoBeam's Buttercream DC'er


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2016)

Forgot to update. I DC'd with NG Marshmallow and Slippery Elm with a plastic cap under my hooded dryer for maybe a half hour? I didn't really look at the time lol


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 1, 2017)

Please add me to this challenge. 

I'll be using a variety of Shescentit deep conditioners:
-Curl Moist 
-Restore and Repair Hair Mask
-Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask

I DC once a week with a plastic cap under my hood dryer for 30 minutes. 

I just clarified my hair and did a protein treatment with the Restore and Repair Hair Mask for 15 minutes. I rinsed that out and followed up with the Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask for 30 minutes. 
Ready.Set.Go. for 2017


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Is the recipe? If not, please share



Ingredients:

1. 200 ml of coconut cream or coconut milk
2. 1 teaspoon of guar gum ( can put in more, up to 1 tablespoon.)
3. 1/4 cup of oil- I prefer peanut oil because it is so greasy.
4. 1/2 teaspoon of citric acid (check acidity with ph paper to ensure your mixture is not too acidic.)

Mix in blender. Let it sit for 5-10 minutes as it will thicken up. If it is too thick, add more water or aloe vera juice/gel. If it is too thin add more guar gum, but pinches at a time.

Once it is mixed up, add in extra olive oil and honey to 'doctor it up' like we do any conditioner we might buy in the store.

This conditioner can be heated in the microwave or on the stove top before application onto the head.

A basic conditioner has *two (2*) main purposes:

1. To *de-swell *the hair strand/shaft (we erroneously [me too!] call this closing the cuticle or lowering the cuticle)
2. To *lubricate* the hair strands to lower friction (we call this rubbing).

I selected the the coconut milk and peanut oil due to their high fat content. Peanut oil has high omega 9, like in our skin. (Lubricant components)

The guar gum serves as the binder as coconut milk has water and will not naturally mix with the oil. It adds nothing beneficial to the hair and is I included as a component of the formulation.

The citric acid de- swells the hair.(Closing the cuticle component)

I use all I make at once. I mix with cheap conditioner to give more slip.  Also, it smells like coconut milk.

*****The ingredients are in French because I live in France. You should be able to find coconut products in any store. The guar gum and peanut oil are usually found in speciality or health food stores. The citric acid may be the hardest to find. You can use apple cider vinegar instead of citric acid but I can't tell you in what quantities because I use the citric acid.

@Aggie,
You may be interested in this post, so I'm tagging you Ms. Lady!


----------



## victory777 (Jan 1, 2017)

@Chicoro . Thank you Ms. Chicoro for sharing that. Thank you @whosthatcurl for asking! I most definitely will try this out.  How long have you been using this recipe?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 1, 2017)

victory777 said:


> @Chicoro . Thank you Ms. Chicoro for sharing that. Thank you @whosthatcurl for asking! I most definitely will try this out.  How long have you been using this recipe?



@victory777,

You are welcome. I started using this around the end of September 2016 or the beginning of October 2016. I used to love Queen Helene's Cholesterol conditioner. I could only find the mint version here in town. When I brought my second purchase of the Queen Helene Mint conditioner, the lovely beauty supply proprietor said that it was, "Nothing but grease," inferring it was not really a good product.

That's when the idea popped into my head! I love and need that grease but oil by itself and watery conditioners don't do it for me. The mint one was not bad but it never _felt _right for me. So, I tinkered 'in my head' and in my kitchen. It works for me for right now. It's completely edible, especially after adding the honey to it. But, that doesn't mean it should be eaten. Yuck! I tasted it once, though.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm going to try old school Leklair or Queen Helene cholesterol conditioner since the majority of my hair is relaxed. I used that conditioner for many, many years before I ever learned about healthy hair practices and it never did my hair wrong.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Ingredients:
> 
> 1. 200 ml of coconut cream or coconut milk
> 2. 1 teaspoon of guar gum ( can put in more, up to 1 tablespoon.)
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

victory777 said:


> @Chicoro . Thank you Ms. Chicoro for sharing that. Thank you @whosthatcurl for asking! I most definitely will try this out.  How long have you been using this recipe?


No problem lol. I'm a nosy person, and thanks to @Chicoro for all that lovely information.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm under the steamer now, DCing with my V05+oils mix layered on top of Neutral Protein filler treatment. I'll steam for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

This is a full spa hair day for me today. The first thing I did yesterday was a hair mud detox using J. Monique's detox Hair Mud - this smells really good and left a constant tingle on my scalp until I washed it out. 

I used a combination of avj, evco and evoo to prepoo. Now I'm giving myself a henna treatment. I want to use indigo to darken afterwards.

Most likely I will be deep conditioning with *Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor followed with APB Moisturizing Conditioner.* 

I will be using NG Sweet Plantain Leave-in and Bask & Bloom Silky Aloe Hair Pudding to seal.


----------



## beauti (Jan 2, 2017)

*@Chicoro that recipe sounds divine! Do you use peanut oil from grocery store? And which cheapy conditioner do you use? Thank you!*


----------



## beauti (Jan 2, 2017)

*I prepoo'd under my pibbs last night with chicoro's prepoo mix for 15 minutes, shampood with ors creamy aloe, then dc'd under dryer for 25 minutes using mielle organics babassu mint.*


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Chicoro that recipe sounds divine! Do you use peanut oil from grocery store? And which cheapy conditioner do you use? Thank you!*



@beauti,
I buy my peanut oil from a health food store. I've not seen it in a regular grocery store.

I live in Lyon, France, so I buy a store brand from a French equivalent (sort of) of Walmart. The store is called _Carrefour_. Curiously, the brand information is written in English and is called _Nectar of Beauty_.  They are about 2 dollars per bottle. There is no such things as .89cents Vo5 brands here. I like these because they smell good, I can find them very easily and they add slip. I put about a palm size quantity of this on top of my coconut conditioner to add slip and fragrance. If I am in a rush, I'll use one of these to condition my hair instead of my coconut DIY one.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 2, 2017)

I am under the dryer right now with the SM manuka honey mask on. I'm going to sit here for 30 minutes then rinse. I'll update with results


----------



## beauti (Jan 2, 2017)

*@Chicoro thank you for being so thorough. I think I will try the v05 moisture milk conditioner with your recipe sometime in the near future. All your recipes have worked really well with my hair, from your prepoo to your leave-in. So I'm positive this will be no different! *


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 2, 2017)

Washed with SM JBCO Shampoo, now sitting with SM Manuka Honey Masque with a plastic cap, beanie, scarf and knit hatnow I need to mix up a new butter batch


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 2, 2017)

First impression of the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque......... Yes lord! Jesus, Allah, Buddah, Flying Spaghetti Monster, whoever you believe in...yes! I think it's a combination of using heat for at least 30 min and using a deep conditioner with quality ingredients. The rinse out was amazing in itself, but after I tshirt dried for about 20 minutes or so my hair actually felt moisturized for _real._ I will continue to use it until it's completely gone and assess how I feel about the product completely after that.

Never again will I go back to cone filled deep conditioners (unless I plan to flat iron. Then I'm going straight to the Aussie or Kera Minerals) Never had a problem with them, and no knocking anyone that uses them but my hair isn't as healthy as it could be and it needs all the moisture it can get right now. I don't think my hair has been PROPERLY moisturized in years really.....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

I did not use the Affirm Reconstructor or the sealant today Plus I ended up using APB Red Raspberry and Mint Hair Mask which turned out to be quite lovely and very moisturizing especially after my henna treatment this afternoon.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 3, 2017)

*Sitting under dryer for 30 mins with SSI Curl Moist Conditioner applied on dry hair. So far so good. It felt really nice going on - nice creamy consistency, tons of slip and felt moisturizing already. I've never had a DC define & clump my curls so much upon application, as this one did. My only con so far is that I felt like I had to use a lot of product - but that could just be me, or the fact that I applied it on dry hair. My hair seemed to be soaking it up, and that doesn't happen with too many products. My hair is normal to low porosity.*


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 3, 2017)

DC'ed under a plastic bag (I need to buy some shower caps lol) with SheaMoisture's Mongongo & Hemp Seed Oils High Porosity Moisture-Seal Masque for about 30 minutes. My hair was soft and super moisturized, but it still has nothing on Annabelle's Ultra Conditioning Soufflé.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2017)

Did Aphogee 2step.Deep conditioning w/a shower cap and shirt since I'm too lazy to get under the hooded dryer lol. I'm using my precious Blended Cutie Tug Me Not conditioner in the old formula. The new formula just doesn't work for me. I HATE when people reformulate and the new formula sucks.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Did Aphogee 2step.Deep conditioning w/a shower cap and shirt since I'm too lazy to get under the hooded dryer lol. I'm using my precious Blended Cutie Tug Me Not conditioner in the old formula. The new formula just doesn't work for me. I HATE when people reformulate and the new formula sucks.



@whosethatcurl, 
Did you whip the Aphogee 2 Step? 

I deep conditioned with the coconut milk conditioner and put on some cheap conditioner for slip. Heated it up the conditioner in the microwave for a few seconds and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @whosethatcurl,
> Did you whip the Aphogee 2 Step?
> 
> I deep conditioned with the coconut milk conditioner and put on some cheap conditioner for slip. Heated it up the conditioner in the microwave for a few seconds and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes.


No I forgot


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 4, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> No I forgot



That's okay! Maybe next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse UBH (20 minutes)
Under Steamer: Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie (yep...that's what I said)


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2017)

I didn't get to wash my hair yesterday. Hopefully I find some time today...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 5, 2017)

Heartless deep conditioning again lol. I relaxed the back of my head so I'm using my new container of Naturelle Grow's Marshmellow stuff.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @whosethatcurl,
> *Did you whip the Aphogee 2 Step?*
> 
> I deep conditioned with the coconut milk conditioner and put on some cheap conditioner for slip. Heated it up the conditioner in the microwave for a few seconds and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes.



Are those the deets that followed?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2017)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Are those the deets that followed?



@ZebraPrintLover,
Are you asking if the 'deep conditioner..." part are the details that I did for my process? If so, yes, these are the things I did to deep conditioning my hair.  

Although my question to @whosethatcurl is totally different and a question apart from my deep conditioner details in the post, this is also what "I" did for myself after do "my" Aphogee 2 Step process this past Sunday. If I've misunderstood the question, please let me know. Or, perhaps you were asking whosethatcurl? I'm confused.  Sorry!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @ZebraPrintLover,
> Are you asking if the 'deep conditioner..." part are the details that I did for my process? If so, yes, these are the things I did to deep conditioning my hair.
> 
> Although my question to @whosethatcurl is totally different and a question apart from my deep conditioner details in the post, this is also what "I" did for myself after do "my" Aphogee 2 Step process this past Sunday. If I've misunderstood the question, please let me know. Or, perhaps you were asking whosethatcurl? I'm confused.  Sorry!



No, I was asking you. I wanted to know what the whipped Aphogee was?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 6, 2017)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> No, I was asking you. I wanted to know what the whipped Aphogee was?



@ZebraPrintLover I understand now.

Aphogee 2 Step whipped with an electric mixer. The link, pictures and details are in the  below linked thread.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...aphogee-2-step-protein-treatment-pics.808623/


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 6, 2017)

*Yesterday I DC'ed with NG Sweet Greens for 1 hour with my heat cap*


----------



## theRaven (Jan 6, 2017)

Washed my hair, used Africa's Best Hair Mayonnaise and sectioned into small braids. Left overnight and used heating cap for an hour. Rinsed my hair, now I have Aussie Moist deep conditioner left in my hair. It's been over 5 hours and I'm too lazy to rinse my hair right now


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 6, 2017)

Mocha126 said:


> Washed my hair, used Africa's Best Hair Mayonnaise and sectioned into small braids. Left overnight and used heating cap for an hour. Rinsed my hair, now I have Aussie Moist deep conditioner left in my hair.* It's been over 5 hours and I'm too lazy to rinse my hair right now *


*Fortunately, this is one of those instances where being lazy is a good thing!*


----------



## victory777 (Jan 7, 2017)

AlterEgo garlic conditioner x 30 minutes under Heat Therapy Wrap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2017)

Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 7, 2017)

Currently deep conditioning with the shea Moisture yucca and balboa mask


----------



## Lucie (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm in! Have not "seen" you in ages. Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

Deep conditioned with SM Sacha Inchi Omega 3,6,9 with grapeseed oil on top.  First time using this masque and I really liked it. My hair was nice and soft and detangling was a breeze!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 7, 2017)

Using Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture under a hat.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 7, 2017)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow's Rich and Thick DC for 30 ins under heat.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 7, 2017)

Lucie said:


> I'm in! Have not "seen" you in ages. Congrats on the baby!


*LUCIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!! HEEEEYY BOO! 
Welcome to the challenge! And thank you! *


----------



## Lucie (Jan 7, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> *LUCIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!! HEEEEYY BOO!
> Welcome to the challenge! And thank you! *



Hey lovie! I did a double take when I saw the name and was like "IS IT HER?!"  I am very proud of your accomplishments and am happy to be in this challenge.

I am currently sitting under the dryer with rollers. Prior to that I used Kiehl's Amino Acid Conditioner as my deep conditioner! I love it!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2017)

I washed and deep conditioned yesterday using the entire Nexxus Emergencee bundle. It is an amazing product that strengthened my hair plus left it soft all at the same time. This is definitely staying in my regimen for as long as I can find it. 

I also used the Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructing Treatment - I love that this one clumped my curls so beautifully. I'll use it again in a couple of weeks to a month, depending on how soon I'll really need it.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 7, 2017)

Lucie said:


> Hey lovie! I did a double take when I saw the name and was like "IS IT HER?!"  I am very proud of your accomplishments and am happy to be in this challenge.
> 
> I am currently sitting under the dryer with rollers. Prior to that I used Kiehl's Amino Acid Conditioner as my deep conditioner! I love it!


*Thank you my dear, and I'm glad to see you too!*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 8, 2017)

DCing now with Annabelle's Perfect Blend Pumpkinseed Moisturizing Mask with APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil with body heat until I feel like rinsing it out lol...


----------



## beauti (Jan 8, 2017)

*Prepoo'd last night, dc'd under dryer for 40min with naturellegrow marshmallow root, slippery elm dc. It smells soooo good and I like it overall but I wasn't wowed enough to repurchase. Didn't give me the slip I look forward to in my deep conditioners although it did leave my hair soft after rinsing it out.*


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 8, 2017)

Did the Aphogee 2 step then followed up with the Aussie Smooth DC mixed with some avocado and almond oil. Sat under the soft bonnet dryer for 30 min. Hair feels great!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2017)

I did a protein treatment with Aphogee 2 minute and DC with SSI Papaya Hair Mask for 30 minutes.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 9, 2017)

*DC with ABP UCS 1 hour with my heat cap*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2017)

xu93texas said:


> I did a protein treatment with Aphogee 2 minute and DC with *SSI Papaya Hair Mask* for 30 minutes.


How did you like this mask @xu93texas? Details missy


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm IN.

Deep conditioners I will be using:
Moisture
APB UCS
APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC
SSI Sugar Peach Conditioner
ST Can't Believe It's Knot Honey Conditioning Hair Caramel

Protein
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
ApHogee 2 Minute Reconstructor

Yesterday I did a protein DC (15 mins) followed by moisture DC (30 mins) under my conditioning cap.

Time to next DC: 2 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2017)

*I'm doing a henna gloss on my hair this morning with:*

3 heaping Tbsp of Henna Sooq Moroccan Henna, 
3 oz of BRB Chai Hair Tea, an ounce of Banyan Botanical Healthy Hair Oil, 
an ounce of EVCO, 
2 Tablespoons each of Amla and brahmi powders 

I'll be using the remainder of the Chai Hair tea to wash out the henna gloss and *deep conditioning* with CJ Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner followed with APB Buriti Moringa Hair Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
Bekura's Cacao Bark DC'er


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 11, 2017)

DCd on Tuesday with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle 1hr with hot towel and residual heat/body heat. Followed that up with a clay mix with SAA.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 13, 2017)

DC'ed with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark & Natural Cinnamon (my gosh that's a long name lol) DC, after clarifying with Redken's Cleansing Cream.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 13, 2017)

*I've been doing the MHM starting challenge, so I DC'ed with the KCKT mix and followed with Moroccan red clay mix the past couple of days.*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2017)

Currently deep conditioning overnight with 22nd Century protein Free Deep Conditioner. I sure hope I like this conditioner like others who have tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
Sarenzo's Pumpkin Hair Mask


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2017)

This morning I used the 22nd Century Peppermint shampoo bar and it sud up really good plus it cleaned my hair without stripping it. I now have some Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner on my hair.

One thing I should make a note of. After I rinsed out the 22nd Century Conditioner and washed with the shampoo bar and rinsed that out, my hair felt light and it clumped beautifully. I do like how the 22nd Century DC feels on my hair though.

These I will not use to detangle with but they work well together to clean and condition the hair. Hence my reason for using the APB DC.They do have that herbally smell to them but not in a bad way to me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 14, 2017)

I think it's time to wash my hair so I can deep condition. I won't spend a lot of time air drying because I have somewhere to go. I'm gonna use my Naturalle Grow Marsh. & S.E. D.C.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 14, 2017)

Dc'd with Naturelle Grow's Thick and Rick DC for 30 mins.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 15, 2017)

Just got done dcing with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, I bought it after watching a favorite YT put it in her favorites. I'm going to probably leave it in for at least 8 hrs overnight with my plastic cap, bonnet and bon bon cheveux candy bonnet.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 15, 2017)

Aggie said:


> How did you like this mask @xu93texas? Details missy



Hi, sorry it has taken so long to reply.  I really like this Mask as I like all of her DC.  It has great slip and provides loads of moisture.  The scent has a light tropical smell. No complaints here!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2017)

xu93texas said:


> Hi, sorry it has taken so long to reply.  I really like this Mask as I like all of her DC.  It has great slip and provides loads of moisture.  The scent has a light tropical smell. No complaints here!


I bought this one about 4 weeks back. Just wanted to know if it's any good. Thanks for the review.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 15, 2017)

Came down with a minor cold this week so I couldn't get my dc in last week. Will resume this week


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 15, 2017)

I didn't have time to DC this week  but I did use the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey rinse out conditioner with the coordinating shampoo. Shampoo is definitely a winner so far. I've used it the last 5 wash days. The conditioner was okay. I wasn't too impressed until after I T-shirt dried. My hair was extremely soft, moisturized, and all I had to do was lightly finger detangle before putting it in some two strand twists.

I am pleased to say that my hair is still feeling good after my protein treatment last week. Way less breakage for sure.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm deep conditioning overnight with Sereniti's Bath Body and You moisture rich cupuacu DC. I'll be back tomorrow to let you know how it went, but so far my scalp feels amazing and I noticed when applying, this melted right into my hair. I'm super heavy handed using at least half an 8 oz jar of condish and I always DC on dry hair, but I didn't end up using half a jar with this stuff and it instantly softened my super dry & hard hair ( I had to wash with a clarifying shampoo due to the previous products i used to DC and moisturize that I loathed) immediately. See you ladies tomorrow with an update.


----------



## beauti (Jan 16, 2017)

*The plan is to dc sometime today with mielle organics babassu mint dc  *


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 16, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> DCd on Tuesday with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle 1hr with hot towel and residual heat/body heat. Followed that up with a clay mix with SAA.



This on repeat today, but instead of 1hr, it was overnight and minus the hot towel.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2017)

Deep conditioned with my DIY coconut milk conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes last night. My deep conditioner soaked into my hair. I put my cheap conditioner on top to help with slip.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 16, 2017)

Steam DCed with GVP Conditioning Balm plus olive and coconut oil. Applying to shampooed, turban dried hair really helped more conditioner absorb. I'll do it this way from now on.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 16, 2017)

Used SM JBCO Masque with steam, scalp is feeling good.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 16, 2017)

*On (consecutive) day 5 of MHM today. This weekend I DC'ed with Mielle Organics Babassu & Mint DC on Saturday, diluted SSI Curl Moist Conditioner Sunday, and diluted NG Slippery Elm & Marshmallow today.*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2017)

wheezy807 said:


> Just got done dcing with* Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm,* I bought it after watching a favorite YT put it in her favorites. I'm going to probably leave it in for at least 8 hrs overnight with my plastic cap, bonnet and bon bon cheveux candy bonnet.



There are too many good reviews about the bolded. I will eventually get my hands on some of this  and when I do, I'll probably get 3-4 large jars of it.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 16, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> I'm deep conditioning overnight with Sereniti's Bath Body and You moisture rich cupuacu DC. I'll be back tomorrow to let you know how it went, but so far my scalp feels amazing and I noticed when applying, this melted right into my hair. I'm super heavy handed using at least half an 8 oz jar of condish and I always DC on dry hair, but I didn't end up using half a jar with this stuff and it instantly softened my super dry & hard hair ( I had to wash with a clarifying shampoo due to the previous products i used to DC and moisturize that I loathed) immediately. See you ladies tomorrow with an update.


This was my first time using it and it was a hit. Soothing to my irritated scalp and it smelt like a mild sweet creamy  peppermint patty. My hair was soft and lovely upon rinsing and dried nicely too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I did an impromptu prepoo with Fluidaliste conditioner (I grabbed the wrong sample). Then I washed with the shampoo from the same line. Now I'm doing a 45 minute dc with Maskeratine. These are all products from the Kerastase discipline line for frizz control.


Sadly this was the last time I washed my hair. I've been very hair lazy  Tomorrow I for sure wash and DC with Chroma Riche bain/mask.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 18, 2017)

DC'ed with Mielle Organics Babassu Oil DC. This was the second time I've tried this stuff and now I'm sure that my hair hates it. The first time, I blamed its poor performance on me using it too soon after I did a protein treatment, but that wasn't the case this time. I'm going to have to use APB's UCS to put back the moisture that Mielle's depleted. I'm mad my hair had to be odd one out with this one--especially since I can get it on sale on the ground.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2017)

Philippians413 said:


> DC'ed with Mielle Organics Babassu Oil DC. This was the second time I've tried this stuff and now I'm sure that my hair hates it. The first time, I blamed its poor performance on me using it too soon after I did a protein treatment, but that wasn't the case this time. I'm going to have to use APB's UCS to put back the moisture that Mielle's depleted. I'm mad my hair had to be odd one out with this one--especially since I can get it on sale on the ground.


I thought this was a protein treatment though. Protein have that affect on some people's hair and would require a moisturizing DC afterwards anyway right? I might be mistaken though. The question is, did it strengthen your hair at all?

Also the protein in it may not agree with your hair


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2017)

Philippians413 said:


> DC'ed with Mielle Organics Babassu Oil DC. This was the second time I've tried this stuff and now I'm sure that my hair hates it. The first time, I blamed its poor performance on me using it too soon after I did a protein treatment, but that wasn't the case this time. I'm going to have to use APB's UCS to put back the moisture that Mielle's depleted. I'm mad my hair had to be odd one out with this one--especially since I can get it on sale on the ground.



It is a shame your hair doesn't like this. It left my hair soft and full of life but then my hair loves amino acids (the protein in this con). It's more balancing for me, than an a hard protein treatment.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2017)

I just washed with Chroma Riche. I'm currently doing an hour dc with Chroma Riche mask. I will add some Lait Vital for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 18, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I thought this was a protein treatment though. Protein have that affect on some people's hair and would require a moisturizing DC afterwards anyway right? I might be mistaken though. The question is, did it strengthen your hair at all?
> 
> Also the protein in it may not agree with your hair



Yeah, I think the protein in this (I'll have to look up the exact kind) just doesn't agree with my hair--which is shocking to me because I've never come across a protein my hair didn't love; Aphogee Two Step being the HG.

It's supposed to provide protein and moisture without needing an additional moisturizing DC'er afterwards, but even before applying a moisturizing DC, the Mielle left my hair in such a bad state that reapplying just water was difficult. My hair was harder and drier after rinsing the Mielle out than it is when Aphogee is completely dry on my hair.  I even got breakage on my ends, so nope, no strengthening either.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2017)

Philippians413 said:


> Yeah, I think the protein in this (I'll have to look up the exact kind) just doesn't agree with my hair--which is shocking to me because I've never come across a protein my hair didn't love; Aphogee Two Step being the HG.
> 
> It's supposed to provide protein and moisture without needing an additional moisturizing DC'er afterwards, but even before applying a moisturizing DC, the Mielle left my hair in such a bad state that reapplying just water was difficult. My hair was harder and dryer after rinsing the Mielle out than it is when Aphogee is completely dry on my hair.  I even got breakage on my ends, so nope, no strengthening either.


Oh wow. That is so odd. I hope you were able to find sonething to restore balance to your hair again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie


----------



## theRaven (Jan 19, 2017)

Deep conditioning once again with Africa's Best Hair Mayonnaise with my hair in small braids. I will use a heating cap after I stop being lazy.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 19, 2017)

Mocha126 said:


> Deep conditioning once again with Africa's Best Hair Mayonnaise with my hair in small braids. I will use a heating cap after I stop being lazy.



You are super consistent with this conditioner. I bet your hair is doing well. People with the best heads of hair are usually consistent with their routine.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 19, 2017)

About to DC with Kurlee Belle Bananna Nut & Avacado DC & use my heat cap. This will be my first time using this DC so I'll be back with the results


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 19, 2017)

Deep conditioned with the jbco shea Moisture line


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 19, 2017)

Random deep condition w/ Naturelle Grow M&S.E.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> About to DC with Kurlee Belle Bananna Nut & Avacado DC & use my heat cap. This will be *my first time using this DC so I'll be back with the results*




Yes please @sparkle25


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 19, 2017)

With how tired I'm feeling, this might turn into an overnight DC .


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 20, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Yes please @sparkle25


So I left it on for maybe 2 & 1/2 -3 hours, the last hour with heat. I also warm my conditioners up before applying them to help them absorb better & I always DC on dry hair. I use way less conditioner when they're warmed first.  When I took the cap off it all seamed to really have sank in my hair. I mean I barely felt like I was rinsing anything out. It smells good in the jar, but when applying it smelled kinda plasticky and artificial, but my nose is out of control so others may not notice. My hair feels ok. Nothing to write home about. I'll use it again and add some oils to it, but I won't repurchase. I don't like to have to enhance products for them to satisfy me. I'll DC again in maybe 3 days with something else.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 20, 2017)

*So in doing the first 7 days of MHM, I discovered that my hair loves diluted products, including my DCs. I'm going to continue diluting them, even when I'm not doing MHM. I don't dilute them TOO much - so far I've taken a TBS or 2 of DC in a plastic bowl and mixed in enough warm water to make it more fluid, but still thick. I think this is great, because I can get more use out of my products.*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> So I left it on for maybe 2 & 1/2 -3 hours, the last hour with heat. I also warm my conditioners up before applying them to help them absorb better & I always DC on dry hair. I use way less conditioner when they're warmed first.  When I took the cap off it all seamed to really have sank in my hair. I mean I barely felt like I was rinsing anything out. It smells good in the jar, but when applying it smelled kinda plasticky and artificial, but my nose is out of control so others may not notice. My hair feels ok. Nothing to write home about. I'll use it again and add some oils to it, but I won't repurchase. I don't like to have to enhance products for them to satisfy me. I'll DC again in maybe 3 days with something else.


Thanks hun


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2017)

I washed my hair this morning with 22nd Century Shampoo Bar and now DCing with 22nd Century Deep Conditioner under a plastic cap while at work all day today with my wig on top, of course. I won't have time to DC tomorrow because I have an all day women's seminar to attend.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 20, 2017)

DCing now with APB UCS under a hot towel and foil, baggied and wrapped up.


----------



## theRaven (Jan 20, 2017)

CodeRed said:


> You are super consistent with this conditioner. I bet your hair is doing well. People with the best heads of hair are usually consistent with their routine.



Thanks. Its a favorite because its cheap and easy to find at stores  The jar lasts a long while too. If I don't deep condition with protein weekly my hair gets really sad and limpy.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 20, 2017)

Steam DCing with GVP Conditioning Balm mixed with olive oil, coconut oil,  and a little hair serum.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 21, 2017)

DC'd with Megatek x 20 min with body heat
DC'd with APB UCS x 1 hour with body heat


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2017)

Followed DC with a moisturising rhassoul clay mix.


----------



## Daina (Jan 22, 2017)

DC'd overnight because I fell asleep with SM Manuka Honey masque with wheat germ oil on top. My hair was very soft and juicy this morning when I got up and rinsed it out.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 22, 2017)

DC with the JBCO masque with hydrolyzed protein added using body heat for now but will go under dryer soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair
Under Steamer: Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC'er


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 22, 2017)

DCing now under soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle and a small section of Tukka Naturals DC


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 22, 2017)

Dced with APB UCS + Blueberry Cheesecake DC topped with ST Agave Conditioning Caramel under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap for 1/2 hr.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 22, 2017)

Deep conditioned under the dryer for 30 minutes with SM High Porosity Moisture Seal Masque. I got it since everyone, even people who usually don't like SM, raved about it and it was on clearance at Target. It was okay, but I didn't like it as much at the Manuka Honey.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 22, 2017)

Deep conditioning with sereniti's bath body and you cupuacu. It's been on for an hour I'll do another hour with heat and then rinse.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 23, 2017)

DC'd with APB Ulta Conditioning Souffle under conditioning cap (8 days ago)


----------



## beauti (Jan 24, 2017)

*Dc'ing right now with mielle organics babassu mint dc.*


----------



## Neomorph (Jan 24, 2017)

Deep conditioned yesterday with Shea Moisture's Manuka Honey and Mafura Oil masque.

I'm on the lookout for rhassoul clay based DC...preferrably one that acts as a cleanser and DC at once. I'm trying to find a way to streamline my wash days a bit on days I'm running short on time.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 25, 2017)

*@Neomorph, if you find one, let me know!

DC'ed with Curl Origin Coconut Kukui Double Moisture Overnight Mask for 20 minutes under dryer. 1st time using it, and it was great! I did dilute it a little, as I started doing with all my conditioners. Left my hair soft and moisturized, and curls defined. It lathers a bit, so I'm thinking it can also be used as a **cowash.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment

Under Steamer:
WEN Re-Moist Pomegranate


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2017)

Yesterday I did a 90 minute DC with Masquintense.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 27, 2017)

I just used this clay mask that is also supposed to be a co wash/ deep conditioner from an etsy store.   This was the best thing I have ever put on my hair literally.  It cleansed my hair detangler and deep condition it all in one go . My hair felt buttery soft and I kept rinsing and rinsing and rinsing thinking I still had product  in my hair but there was none .  Amazing .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair
Under Steamer: Jakeala's Dope DC'er & Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang


----------



## Aggie (Jan 28, 2017)

Last night I started with an overnight prepoo using a mixture of a tiny bit of leftover APB Moisturizing DC, Banyan Botanicals Healthy Hair Oil and AVJ.

This morning I will do a *Nioxin Scalp Renew Exfoliation
Clarifying* with Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo
*Shampoo* with Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
*Protein Treatment* - Afirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor
*Moisturizing DCing* with either APB Green Tea Milk & Honey Moisturizing DC 
*Leave-in *- NG Sweet Plantain Leave-in


----------



## Daina (Jan 28, 2017)

Currently DC under the dryer with Vatika Black Seed hair masque with wheat germ oil on top. Using heat for 30 minutes and then body heat for 60 minutes while I clean.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 28, 2017)

Last night I prepooed overnight with a evco, evco, and avocado mixture.

Currently DCing under the dryer for 30 min with SM manuka honey masque.


----------



## theRaven (Jan 28, 2017)

Deep conditioning my hair with Africa's Best Hair Mayonnaise in nice sectioned braids. Using my hair therapy heating wrap. My jar is empty now


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 28, 2017)

*Yesterday I DC'ed with APB UCS*


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 28, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> I just used this clay mask that is also supposed to be a co wash/ deep conditioner from an etsy store.   This was the best thing I have ever put on my hair literally.  It cleansed my hair detangler and deep condition it all in one go . My hair felt buttery soft and I kept rinsing and rinsing and rinsing thinking I still had product  in my hair but there was none .  Amazing .



What brand????


----------



## theRaven (Jan 28, 2017)

Now deep conditioning with Aussie Moist, Alter Ego Conditioner, and some Jamaican Black Castor Oil. I'm working on slowing down shedding and filling in my sparse edges and crown area.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 29, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> What brand????


 
& @Neomorph try this one 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/452088140/hair-growth-co-wash-deep-conditioning?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## victory777 (Jan 29, 2017)

Dc'd x 30 minutes with bodyheat using Keracare humecto


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 29, 2017)

D'd for the second week with Annabelle's Ultra Conditioning Souffle after my protein treatment and this stuff is so wonderful.  I am 11 weeks post and my hair was so soft and manageable after using this conditioner. No problem detangling at all.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 29, 2017)

DCing now with APB's Pumpkinseed Moisturizing Mask and APB Hurry Up and Grow oil


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 30, 2017)

DCing with Mielle organics babassu mint. Will use heat for around an hour.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 30, 2017)

Using Jakeala products today. DC'ing with Jakeala Dope DC with heat cap for 30 mins, then going to use the flaxseed juice, nappy butter cream, & silky hair oil


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 30, 2017)

Think I'm going to crack open my APB Pumpkinseed Moisturising Mask tonight.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 30, 2017)

Deep conditioned today instead of Sunday. Used my DIY coconut milk conditioner. Wrapped my hair with tin foil, put on a plastic shower cap and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. I forgot to start with the hot towel. I didn't get to my hair until 9pm and I finished about 20 minutes ago around 12:10 am.


----------



## Philippians413 (Feb 1, 2017)

I used APB's Keratin Protein Treatment (for the very first time) for 20 minutes. Following it up now with APB's UCS now, but my hair was super moisturized following the protein treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2017)

Philippians413 said:


> I used *APB's Keratin Protein Treatment* (for the very first time) for 20 minutes. Following it up now with APB's UCS now,* but my hair was super moisturized following the protein treatment*.


Hmmm, interesting! I might give this one a whirl next, Thanks for sharing @Philippians413


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 1, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Meh! It did not wow me because it did not have the slip I was expecting. It did however cleanse my hair well. I did not use it as a deep conditioner but as a cleansing conditioner - it doubles as both.


I just used the Jakeala flax conditioner as a cowash and had the same response...Meh. I used the Dope DC the other day and it was also Meh. The only things I like so far are the Nappy Butter Cream and the Silky Hair Oil.  I don't think I'll be buying much else from her again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm doing an hour DC with Cristalliste mask


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> I just used the Jakeala flax conditioner as a cowash and had the same response...Meh. I used the Dope DC the other day and it was also Meh. The only things I like so far are the Nappy Butter Cream and the Silky Hair Oil.  I don't think I'll be buying much else from her again.


Me neither. I already made up my mind that she will not be going on my repurchase list as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
Bekura's Cacao mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang


----------



## theRaven (Feb 2, 2017)

Deep conditioning with Aussie Moist Deep Conditioner for two hours under my heating cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> *I just used the Jakeala flax conditioner as a cowash and had the same response...Meh. I used the Dope DC the other day and it was also Meh.* The only things I like so far are the Nappy Butter Cream and the Silky Hair Oil.  I don't think I'll be buying much else from her again.





Aggie said:


> *Me neither. I already made up my mind that she will not be going on my repurchase list as well*.



@Jade Feria @Aggie
I only use(d) the Flax Conditioner as a Cowash and I only mix the Dope DC w/her Sweet Honey Hair Thang for "Best Results" for both products.

Love the Silky Oil and the Green Tea Hair Oil

Sorry you both found the things you used....Meh


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jade Feria @Aggie
> I only use(d) the Flax Conditioner as a Cowash and I only mix the Dope DC w/her Sweet Honey Hair Thang for "Best Results" for both products.
> 
> Love the Silky Oil and the Green Tea Hair Oil
> ...



Yeah, but there's APB and SSI who make my hair really happy. I love them so much


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 2, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Yeah, but there's APB and SSI who make my hair really happy. I love them so much


*Same here!!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2017)

@Aggie @Jade Feria
Agreed. 

There is a Plethora of really Good Products out there. 

That's for sure.

Choices, Choices, Choices


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 3, 2017)

About to use Obia naturals babassu deep conditioner. I'll probably do a few hours without heat and one with heat before I rinse it out.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 3, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Me neither. I already made up my mind that she will not be going on my repurchase list as well.


I didn't like any of her products either. The DC was meh to me too.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> I didn't like any of her products either. The DC was meh to me too.




Next...


----------



## beauti (Feb 4, 2017)

*Dc'ing right now with APB Ultra 
Conditioning Souffle under heat for an hour. Also have a hot towel under my plastic cap for a steam treatment. *


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 4, 2017)

DC'ing with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Conditioner under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2017)

-Last night I *Prepooed/Detoxed* overnight with J. Monique's Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash
*-Detangled *with AVJ and EVOO mix
-Today I *henna'ed my graying roots *
-Maybe followed by* Indigo*
-*Co-washed* the henna out with NG Jamaica Me Crazy Deep Conditioner
-*Deep Conditioned* - APB Marula and Honey Moisturizing Conditioner
-*Leave-in* - NG Sweet Plantain Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2017)

DCed with a mix of APB's UCS and Blueberry Cheesecake DC under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap for 1/2 hr.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 4, 2017)

Deep conditioned under the dryer for 30 minutes with the Biotera Ultra Moisturizing balm from Sally's. It wasn't bad. It felt amazing going on and detangled well. I have one more sample of this left then I'll decide if it's worthy of purchasing the jar.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 6, 2017)

dc'd with shea moisture jbco mask. i didn't care for the smell so when i use it all i probaby won't repurchase


----------



## victory777 (Feb 6, 2017)

Protein TX with Megatek x 20 min w/body heat
Dcd w/APB UCS x 30 minutes under heat therapy wrap


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2017)

I DC with SSI Restore &Repair Mask for 15 minutes under hood dryer and followed that up with SSI Papaya Hair Mask for 15 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2017)

xu93texas said:


> I DC with SSI Restore &Repair Mask for 15 minutes under hood dryer and followed that up with SSI Papaya Hair Mask for 15 minutes.


@xu93texas 

I have these two but have not used them as yet, Did you like them and if so, why/why not?


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> I have these two but have not used them as yet, Did you like them and if so, why/why not?



Yes, I really like both of them. I like the scents, moisture retention, and slip. I use the Restore and Repair Mask once a month as a medium protein treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2017)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I really like both of them. I like the scents, moisture retention, and slip. I use the Restore and Repair Mask once a month as a medium protein treatment.


I see you've edited your note. It's okay though because I understand completely about reducing your stash. I'm working on reducing mine just as you are.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 8, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I see you've edited your note. It's okay though because I understand completely about reducing your stash. I'm working on reducing mine just as you are.


Lol! Yes, I'm trying to KISS for 2017, but no issues with SSI at all. One of my favorite product lines.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 8, 2017)

I washed twice with Herbal Essences Color me Happy and did a 90 minute DC with Kerastase Densite and Lait Vital.

My hair was buttery soft and easy to detangle. I love this combo!


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 8, 2017)

Overnight DC with APB PMM, with coconut and avocado oils on ends. I used the PMM last Tuesday and it left my hair looking and feeling really moisturised. I also returned to rinsing oil through my hair after my clay wash.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 9, 2017)

About to DC with Sarenzos pumpkin, probably overnight. This stuff smells like cooking grease. Ugh. Hopefully it's not too powerful once it's in and I can leave it in for that long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie DC'er


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 9, 2017)

Clay washed today with a mix of rhassoul, calcium bentonite, SAA, water and ACV. Left the mix on for 30mins, before rinsing.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2017)

*Today I am:

Texlaxing* with Affirm Fiberguard relaxer (mild) using the whole relaxer system from Shampoo to Deep Conditioner
Using Chi Silk Infusion *on my ends for protection
Demi-Coloring* with Matrix Volume 10 and Color Sync Black Ash with Absolute Perfection in the mixture for added protection of my hair.
*Deep Conditioning* to finish with Sarenzo's Pumpkin Deep Conditioner
Leave-In - NG Sweet Plantain Leave-In Conditioner

Not sure if I will be* bunning* but I want to for a week before plaiting down to wear under my wigs.


----------



## victory777 (Feb 11, 2017)

Dcd with APB UCS as a henna gloss x 2 hours with body heat
 Followed up with  with Keracare Humecto conditioner x 30 minutes with heat therapy wrap


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 11, 2017)

*I did absolutely nothing to my hair this week. Will be doing a CLCT and DC next week*


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Today I am:
> 
> Texlaxing* with Affirm Fiberguard relaxer (mild) using the whole relaxer system from Shampoo to Deep Conditioner
> Using Chi Silk Infusion *on my ends for protection
> ...




Hey @Aggie,
When are you going to change your siggy statement? You are now WAY past being that sexy shoulder length lady. I think it is time to update!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 12, 2017)

Deep conditioned with the aphogee balancing conditioner


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Hey @Aggie,
> When are you going to change your siggy statement? You are now WAY past being that sexy shoulder length lady. I think it is time to update!


I keep forgetting to do it but I will soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2017)

Ms. Je.ss.ie's Sup.er Sw.eet Ba.ck Treatment


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 12, 2017)

DC'd yesterday with Marie Deans Purely Basic Deep Conditioner under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 13, 2017)

DC'd with Mielle organics mint. One hour with plastic cap and one with heat cap.


----------



## beauti (Feb 13, 2017)

*Dc'd under dryer last night with @Chicoro coconut milk dc. It was very simple to make. I added v05 conditioner for slip and this dc left my hair extremely defined. Very soft, very strong. Thank you for sharing your recipe *


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 13, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Dc'd under dryer last night with @Chicoro coconut milk dc. It was very simple to make. I added v05 conditioner for slip and this dc left my hair extremely defined. Very soft, very strong. Thank you for sharing your recipe *


I am so happy it worked for you. Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 15, 2017)

On Monday I did the CLCT, then DC'ed with  APB Pumpkin Seed Mask


----------



## Neomorph (Feb 15, 2017)

So yesterday I mixed my Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque with the Shea Moisture High Porosity Masque. I covered my hair with a disposable plastic cap and then covered that with satin-lined plastic cap for 20 minutes. Worked like a dream. 

I'm thinking (once I get my next paycheck) That I'm going to buy Jakaela's Honey Rhassoul Co-wash/DC (the new creamy version and not the original). It looks like a reasonably priced 2-1 clay treatment that I would like to have on hand when I don't have time to do my full shampoo/condition routine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer: Car.ol's D.au.ghter's Bla.ck V.anilla S.m.oothie


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 16, 2017)

I am doing a DC on dry hair with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk. I put it on my hair last night and wore a wig to work.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 16, 2017)

About to DC with Ayurs batch of nature honey butter DC


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 17, 2017)

DCed with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor for 10 mins under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap. Currently conditioning with APB UCS for 1/2 hr under the Hot Head Cap.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2017)

DC'ed today with Nexxus Emergencee and DB Moisturizing Deep Conditioner.


----------



## beauti (Feb 18, 2017)

*Currently prepooing with my mix of fresh aloe, acv, and evoo. All the tangles accumulated throughout the week melted away. 
Will poo with creme of nature argan oil and dc with mielle organics babassu mint dc under dryer. *


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 18, 2017)

I steam DCed for 30 minutes with GVP Nexxus Humectress mixed with olive and coconut oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 18, 2017)

DC'd today with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm bark and Natural Cinnamon under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment *discontinued*

Under Steamer:
M.i.ss J.es.sie's Su.per Sw.eetb.ack T.reatment


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 19, 2017)

Clarified a small section of my crown and DCd using AO GPB and McBJ, followed with APB UCS.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 19, 2017)

I prepooed with Alma oil and Vatika oil for the first time! Then I deep conditioned with Aussie Moist deep conditioner for 15 minutes. I dearly miss the old version. I need to stop playing and go buy my Hair Mayonnaise protein conditioner.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 19, 2017)

The Cherry Lola Caramel Treatment that I did has my hair retaining so much more moisture. 

DC'ed with NG Sweet Greens


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 20, 2017)

I deep conditioned last night. I think my conditioner was a bit too acidic. I didn't leave it on too long.


----------



## victory777 (Feb 20, 2017)

Dcd with Keracare Humecto conditioner x 20 minutes under Heat Therapy wrap.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 20, 2017)

Using Sereniti's moisture rich DC. One hour with heat and will do a few without.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 24, 2017)

About to use serentis moisture rich DC again. This is the best DC I have ever used hands down.  I tried it a few months ago for the first time and it blew my holy Grail out of the water .  I wouldn't be using it twice in one week but I just use a cowash that made my hair dry so I'm going to have to break it out .


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 24, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> About to use serentis moisture rich DC again. This is the best DC I have ever used hands down.  I tried it a few months ago for the first time and it blew my holy Grail out of the water .  I wouldn't be using it twice in one week but I just use a cowash that made my hair dry so I'm going to have to break it out .



I couldn't find the DC that you referred to. Can you provide a link? Thank you!


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 24, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I couldn't find the DC that you referred to. Can you provide a link? Thank you!



It's the best. She has sales all the time too. 

http://www.serenitibathbodyandyou.com/Moisture-Rich-Deep-Conditioner-w-cupuacu-butter-p/hair201.htm


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 24, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> It's the best. She has sales all the time too.
> 
> http://www.serenitibathbodyandyou.com/Moisture-Rich-Deep-Conditioner-w-cupuacu-butter-p/hair201.htm



Thanks you!

It seems like you hair is just as picky as mine, so I wanted to get my hands on this! Thanks again!


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 24, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Thanks you!
> 
> It seems like you hair is just as picky as mine, so I wanted to get my hands on this! Thanks again!


Yeah I don't ever rave about products because nothing wows me ever. Lol. If you try it let me know what you think!!


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm doing a DC overnight with the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Marfura Oil conditioner.

ETA:  My hair was soft when I rinsed it out, but I am not sure that the softness stuck around.  I want to try it a few more times to see if it was this product or something else I used in my wash day.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 24, 2017)

Dc'd today with Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2017)

*Tonight I am Prepooing* with 22nd Century deep Conditioner (protein-free version). I will also be inverting (my 6th night for the week) for 4 minutes.

*Tomorrow I will be:*

*Shampooing *with Bask & Bloom Gentle Herbal Cleanser
*Deep Conditioning* with Bekura Vanilla Whiskey followed by Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Hair Mask
*Leave-in* - Infusium 23 and NG Sweet Plantain Combo
*Moisturizing* later with Bekura Palm Tapioca sealed with Jakeala Hair Parfait. I think I prefer a balm or pomade for sealing my hair with from now on or maybe some shealoe butter.
*Protective Style* - wearing a few celies under my wig for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Steamer:
CD's B.lack V.an.ill.a S.moothie


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow this Bekura Vanilla Whiskey feels sooooo goodt on my hair . I sure hope it feels the same when I wash it out. So soft to the touch, it's awesome. 

I'll keep it on for at least 30 minutes with my heat cap then if I need to, I'll use the Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Hair Masque


----------



## Daina (Feb 25, 2017)

Using Macadamia Natural Oil deep conditioning masque with wheat germ oil on top. Steamed for 30 minutes and 45 minutes body heat.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 25, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Thanks you!
> 
> It seems like you hair is just as picky as mine, so I wanted to get my hands on this! Thanks again!


Just wanted to let you know her sale right now is 35% off of $50 or more. I get emails from her often though with sales if you don't think this particular deal is good. Also, a YouTuber mentioned that the owner uses this as a leave in. I tried a little dab on my toddlers hair as a leave in and so far it's really nice. I've struggled to find something that will keep her 3a-3c hair moisturized, soft, frizz free & curls well formed without being greasy. Greasy hair is my pet peeve. So far, this has been the best thing I have tried. There is still a tiny bit of frizz but this is not sold as a leave in so....I'm perfectly fine with how it works as a DC.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 25, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Just wanted to let you know her sale right now is 35% off of $50 or more. I get emails from her often though with sales if you don't think this particular deal is good. Also, a YouTuber mentioned that the owner uses this as a leave in. I tried a little dab on my toddlers hair as a leave in and so far it's really nice. I've struggled to find something that will keep her 3a-3c hair moisturized, soft, frizz free & curls well formed without being greasy. Greasy hair is my pet peeve. So far, this has been the best thing I have tried. There is still a tiny bit of frizz but this is not sold as a leave in so....I'm perfectly fine with how it works as a DC.



Thank you SO much! Are you low porosity by any chance?


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 25, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Thank you SO much! Are you low porosity by any chance?


Yup. Unfortunately


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 25, 2017)

i really wanna deep condition my twists but some of them have started to unravel so i dont want to loosen them anymore. sigh


----------



## beauti (Feb 25, 2017)

*Just finished prepooing with my acv,avj, and oil mix. Will 'poo with creme of nature Argan oil shampoo and dc with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle.*


----------



## victory777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Prepoo with APB garlic conditioner under cap x 2 hours
Dcd with Mielle organics x 15 min


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 26, 2017)

DC today. Protein- Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba, moisture- AOWC+ APB UCS.

ETA: I followed that with a fermented rice water rinse, then plain water. Styled my wng with diluted KCCC. My hair felt really soft after the rice water rinse.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 26, 2017)

*peeks* Can I join? I'm protective styling and have been diligently since mid October. Trying to get my length back after cutting off a lot last year. Im making progress but i know i could do better if i would DC/cowash more. I got lazy. But I'm able to do it once or twice a week for sure. My proposed regi:

Full Wash Day & DC Sunday
Moisturize and seal daily
Cowash/water rinse after workouts

Im pretty low on conditioners right now, but Im using Silk dreams Avocado Pudding and Chocolate Bliss, Hairveda Moist 24/7 and Moist Pro. I will pick up a few other items as the week progresses

Currently dc'ing with heat with SD Avocado Pudding
Mostly kinky type 4 hair with type 3 in the back. Fuzzball. Roughly an inch and a half of heat damage in the front


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 26, 2017)

Deep conditioned with heat for 30 min with the Shea Moisture High Porosity Masque. I like this conditioner a lot, but it smells exactly like this shine spray I used to use in Jr High and it's just bringing back bad hair memories lol


----------



## theRaven (Feb 27, 2017)

Okay so I finally stopped being lazy and made a protein deep conditioner - mayonnaise, eggs, and olive oil. My hair truly needed it and afterwards my hair was very hard and strong after only 30 minutes of heat. I stored the rest in a small glass jar. I rinsed my hair and used Aussie Moist's moisture deep conditioner for about 7 minutes while in the shower. My hair likes me again now


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 27, 2017)

Checking in...

I have been deep conditioning a couple times a week. I finally finished up my jar of Shea Moisture Manuka Honey. This week I will be trying out the Curl Dynasty Pumpin masque.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 27, 2017)

Using bae moisture lol aka sereniti's moisture rich DC. I have had it on under a plastic For about four hours while running errands and I'm about to rimse it out


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 27, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> Deep conditioned with heat for 30 min with the Shea Moisture High Porosity Masque. I like this conditioner a lot, but it smells exactly like this shine spray I used to use in Jr High and it's just bringing back bad hair memories lol


Girllll.  I started a whole shea moisture thread based on this DC . The smell tho....


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 28, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> Girllll.  I started a whole shea moisture thread based on this DC . The smell tho....



I remember that thread I really want to love Shea Moisture because their products are EVERYWHERE and there's so many of them, but they all leave my hair feeling coated


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 1, 2017)

*I Clarified with Keracare 1st Lather & Hydrating Shampoo, DC'ed with SSI Riche Moisture Masque*


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 1, 2017)

kupenda said:


> *peeks* Can I join? I'm protective styling and have been diligently since mid October. Trying to get my length back after cutting off a lot last year. Im making progress but i know i could do better if i would DC/cowash more. I got lazy. But I'm able to do it once or twice a week for sure. My proposed regi:
> 
> Full Wash Day & DC Sunday
> Moisturize and seal daily
> ...


*Welcome!!!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor
Under Steamer: Mis.s J.e.ss.ie's Super Sw.eetback Treat.ment


----------



## Neomorph (Mar 3, 2017)

This is my third time mixing my Shea Moisture High Porosity Masque with the Manuka Honey Masque for my deep conditioning treatment under two conditioning caps (not fancy enough to have a steamer  ). It provides enough strength (especially now that I use heat every few months) but plenty of moisture in this fickle weather.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2017)

*My wash Day tomorrow will include:*

-*Pre-pooing* with my Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm Combo mixed with Paul Mitchell The Detangler and AVJ

*-Shampooing* with Bask & Bloom Gentle Herbal Cleanser - I really like this cleanser a lot because it gives a tiny bit of suds and cleanses just like it's name says - gently. Plus it smells nice too for a herbal cleanser.

*-Deep Conditioning* with Bekura Vanilla Whiskey followed by APB UCS.

*-Leave-in* Bekura Tonga Mousse and/or NG Sweet Plantain Leave-in 

*-Plaiting* my hair up in 4 big celies and wigging it for the week.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 4, 2017)

I steamed for 30 minutes with ITDF Marshmallow Moisture Balm topped with GVP Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (20 minutes)
Under Steamer: C.Dau.gh.ter's BVSmoothie DC'er (40 minutes)


----------



## beauti (Mar 4, 2017)

*•Wash day! I will prepoo with my usual.
•clarify with v05 kiwi lime
•moisture poo with CON argan oil shampoo
•DC with shea moisture manuka honey*


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 4, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> Checking in...
> 
> I have been deep conditioning a couple times a week. I finally finished up my jar of Shea Moisture Manuka Honey. This week I will be trying out the Curl Dynasty Pumpin masque.


How did you like the Curl Dynasty masque?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 4, 2017)

DC today with a kaolin clay mix with SAA. Followed with a fermented rice water rinse.


----------



## theRaven (Mar 4, 2017)

Prepooed with a mixture of Amla and Vatika oil. My hair was oily but soft and lovely. Now deep conditioning with my homemade eggs, mayo, and olive oil mixture. Did I mention I forgot to refrigerate my mixture  I truly hope my hair does not smell after I wash this out.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 4, 2017)

DC'd with  Naturelle Grow Madder Root & Shea Butter Hair Conditioner under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## theRaven (Mar 4, 2017)

Mocha126 said:


> Prepooed with a mixture of Amla and Vatika oil. My hair was oily but soft and lovely. Now deep conditioning with my homemade eggs, mayo, and olive oil mixture. Did I mention I forgot to refrigerate my mixture  I truly hope my hair does not smell after I wash this out.



Now deep conditioning with Aussie Moist deep conditioner with my hair in a bun. Castor oil rubbed on my edges and nape.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 5, 2017)

Currently DCing with APB UCS. under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap for 1/2 hr.


----------



## victory777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Komaza protein hair strengthener x 1hour without a cap
Dcd x 30 minutes with keracare humecto conditioner under heat therapy wrap


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2017)

Washed and deeper conditioned my hair with my home made conditioner. No heat used tonight.


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 5, 2017)

Will dc tonight with Serenti's bb&y moisture rich DC


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 6, 2017)

Tonight
Pre Poo with Aphogee Curlific
DC with Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint mask (so excited to finally try it)


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 6, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *Tonight I am Prepooing* with 22nd Century deep Conditioner (protein-free version). I will also be inverting (my 6th night for the week) for 4 minutes.
> 
> *Tomorrow I will be:*
> 
> ...



Hey Aggie, was the Bekura Whiskey worth the price? Do you like it or love it?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> Hey Aggie, was the Bekura Whiskey worth the price? Do you like it or love it?


I actually love it.  It really does strengthen the hair and leave it very moisturized at the same time. I wouldn't need to use a moisturizing DC to follow it up, but out of habit, I moisture DC after a protein treatment anyway. 

It is so thick that you will only need a little of it because it really does go a lonnnng way. It will last a while for me for sure. I've used my 9 oz jar twice and I'm still not even halfway through the jar. I already added it back to my Bekura wish list.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> Tonight
> Pre Poo with Aphogee Curlific
> DC with Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint mask (so excited to finally try it)


Please let us know how you like the Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint DC @Smiley79


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm on a DC kick. Probably just because I'm at home. My hair will miss the luxurious life whne I go back to work. Smh.
I remember having awesome results with SouthernTease's dc method. She applied like a relaxer,got under the dryer, and reapplied at the crown halfway through her dc process.
I am going to buy a tabletop dryer this week. Haven't had one in like 2 or 3 years. Going back to proven hair basics that gave my hair noticeable progress.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 7, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Please let us know how you like the Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint DC @Smiley79



Okay will do, I got home too late last night but I will try for this evening.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 7, 2017)

DC'ing tonight on dry hair with Naturelle Grow's Madder Root and Shea DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 7, 2017)

I washed with Chroma Riche and did a 25 minute DC with Therapiste.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 9, 2017)

@Aggie  girl I give the Curl Dynasty mask 2 thumbs up.  It goes on so smooth, good slip and I do feel like it penetrates the strands. I cant wait to try more from her line.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2017)

Tonight I hope to use the left over *henna treatment* I have in the fridge. I added just small amount of dry henna to it to make sure it's enough for all my roots.

I have it warming up in a hot cabby for about 90 minutes and will be sleeping with it on my hair overnight. I want to cut some of my hair treatment day tomorrow in half so I can get out earlier to do my Saturday runs.

*Tomorrow I plan to:*

*Indigo* my hair....maybe if I have time
*R/O Condition* with Redken Color Extend Conditioner
*Shampoo* with either the last of some Pureology Hydrating poo or Brocato Swell Volume Full Body Shampoo - most likely the latter though
*Deep Moisturized Conditioning *with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle
*Leave-in* with NG Hibiscus and Honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse UBH (20 minutes)
Under Steamer: MJ's Su.per Sweet.back Treat.ment


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 11, 2017)

Overnight: Egg + Oil treatment (2 eggs, olive oil, rice bran oil, jojoba oil, sacha inchi oil.

Currently: APB UCS. 8 Bantu knots in a baggy for 1hr.

Eta: forgot to mention that I also added a touch of ACV to the egg/oil mix.

Finished this DC session with a clay mix.


----------



## beauti (Mar 11, 2017)

*I ran out of APB UCS  ladies can you please recommend a dc that comes close that I can get otg? shea moisture manuka is my go to but I wasn't feeling it last wash.
*


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 11, 2017)

Steamed for 30 minutes with ITDF Marshmallow Moisture Balm topped with GVP Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 11, 2017)

Doing an overnight DC with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk. I love this stuff!


----------



## theRaven (Mar 11, 2017)

Prepooed with my Amla + Vatika oil mixture , now deep conditioning with my mayo + olive oil + egg protein deep conditioner. Using my therapy heating wrap.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 11, 2017)

deep conditioned with my ahea moisture jbco mask and it left my hair very dry


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> @Aggie  girl I give the Curl Dynasty mask 2 thumbs up.  It goes on so smooth, good slip and I do feel like it penetrates the strands. I cant wait to try more from her line.


Thanks @Smiley79. I may look into that one *after *my stash comes down a bit.


----------



## beauti (Mar 12, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I ran out of APB UCS  ladies can you please recommend a dc that comes close that I can get otg? shea moisture manuka is my go to but I wasn't feeling it last wash.*



* I made a moisturizing dc cocktail of Aussie 3min deeep, l'oreal mega moisture, and joico moisture balm. Sitting under dryer for 40min.*


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 12, 2017)

DC last night using serentis bb&y for one hour and about 20 minutes of that was with heat. DCs seem to perform way better on my hair with at least one hour of heat so I'm going to make sure I do that from now on.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 13, 2017)

*DC'ed with APB UCS with heat cap for 30 mins*


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 13, 2017)

DC'ed with AO GPB for 15 minutes under the heat cap.


----------



## victory777 (Mar 13, 2017)

Dc'd w/o heat x 1 hour with APB UCS


----------



## Neomorph (Mar 13, 2017)

Today I deep conditioned with my Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque under two plastic caps. But before that I did a hot oil treatment with extra virgin olive oil before I shampooed. It has been two years since I've done a hot oil treatment. I need to start doing those again, it seems to make my wash day go by a lot faster and smoother.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
WEN Pomegranate Re-Moist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH

Under Steamer:
C.Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 18, 2017)

Ended up DCing for a whole day with SAA+APB UCS, and JBCO (on roots and ends). 

Currently sitting with my clay while I have something to eat.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 18, 2017)

*DC'ed with NG Marahmallow Root & Slippery Elm, 1 hour no heat*


----------



## beauti (Mar 18, 2017)

*Today was wash day. I pre'pooed under dryer 15min then 'pooed with CON argan oil. 
DC'd under dryer with a banana, avocado, aloe, and fenugreek puree (courtesy of neptural85). I added a tea blend of hibiscus,marshmallow root, stinging nettle, horsetail, burdock root, and slippery elm to my dc.
 My hair was strong but also soft. I followed up with a Trader Joe's nourish spa cowash. My hair felt like butter! 
It doesn't happen often but I was in the mood to concoct a few things and play around with my stash of herbs and powders.  I even made some flaxseed gel. I had some tea leftover from my dc and added it to the gel. My compounding itch has been scratched for the year. *


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 19, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> DC last night using serentis bb&y for one hour and about 20 minutes of that was with heat. DCs seem to perform way better on my hair with at least one hour of heat so I'm going to make sure I do that from now on.



Can you give a review on this?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 19, 2017)

Currently DCing under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap with a mild protein DC for 15 mins. Up next is UCS under the cap for 30 mins.


----------



## Daina (Mar 20, 2017)

DC'd with heat Saturday with Mielle Organics babasu mint conditioner...really liked this!  I want to use it a few more times but it left my hair soft and supple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH (20 minutes)
MJ's Super S.weet Back (30 minutes)


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2017)

1 hour dc with Kerastase  Masquintense and Magistral (moisturizing)


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 24, 2017)

DCing now with Kriya Botantics herbs and greens DC for low porosity hair. This stuff is thickity thick thick thick y'all. I would say this is more of a mask then aDC. I normally warm my deep conditioners up  before putting them in my hair to open up my cuticles and I had to heat this with boiling water like four times for the heat to penetrate this beast . I'll update on the performance


----------



## beauti (Mar 25, 2017)

*Under dryer now with mixture of joico mrb and l'oreal mega moisture.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH

Under Steamer:
APB's Ultra Conditioning Souffle


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2017)

*Today I Used:*

Inahsi Mango Hemp Restoration Masque
Naturelle Grow Hibiscus and Honey Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## sparkle25 (Mar 27, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> DCing now with Kriya Botantics herbs and greens DC for low porosity hair. This stuff is thickity thick thick thick y'all. I would say this is more of a mask then aDC. I normally warm my deep conditioners up  before putting them in my hair to open up my cuticles and I had to heat this with boiling water like four times for the heat to penetrate this beast . I'll update on the performance


This was just ok. I'll have to try it again for a real feel of it. Deep conditioning again tonight with Sereniti bath body and you.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 27, 2017)

Last Saturday, I steam DCed with Infusium 23 Repair and Renew leave in mixed with Neutral  Protein Filler. I topped it with my usual GVP Nexxus Humectress Conditioner mixed with coconut and olive oil.


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 29, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Ingredients:
> 
> 1. 200 ml of coconut cream or coconut milk
> 2. 1 teaspoon of guar gum ( can put in more, up to 1 tablespoon.)
> ...


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 29, 2017)

*DC'ed with Mielle Babassu 30 minutes under dryer*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2017)

Inashi Mango Hemp Restorative DC'er (under dryer)


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 1, 2017)

I washed my hair yesterday. I did a deep condition with heat for 15 minutes with my DIY coconut conditioner. I got less shed hair than last time. I really need to do this 1x per week faithfully.


----------



## beauti (Apr 1, 2017)

*I'm having an amazing wash day so far. I pre'pooed under dryer for 30min, detangled in shower with kinky curly knot today for the first time and omg!!  where have I been??  Tangles, knots, just slid right out. This is now my staple product for wash days. I think i will eliminate pre'pooing next week and see how that goes.*

*I'm now sitting under dryer steaming with joico mrb, also a staple from now on.*


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 1, 2017)

After rinsing and co-washing my henna out with Faith in Nature Hempseed and Meadowfoam con, I'm body heat DCing with MO BOM + APB PMM, 1hr 30mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
APB Pumpkin Hair Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2017)

Under Dryer:
AE Garlic Mask 30 minutes

Under Dryer:
MJ's Su.per Swe.et Back Treatment 30 minutes


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 7, 2017)

prepoo- coconut oil overnight and 3 minute Therapiste prewash
shampoo- Giovanni 2chic Moisture
dc- Cristalliste mask 60 minutes
my scalp feels so clean and tingly right now!


----------



## Daina (Apr 7, 2017)

Pre-poo'd with warm Vatika oil overnight. DC'd with Mielle Organics babbasu mint conditioner with heat for 30 minutes and body heat for 90 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2017)

Under Dryer: 
Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo

Under Steamer:
APB's Ultra Conditioning Souffle


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2017)

DCed today with Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment followed up with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream for moisture.


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 8, 2017)

*I DC'ed with Hairveda Acaiberry Phytokeratin Restorative Conditioner, no heat, 30 mins. I was feeling lazy, so I didn't follow up with a moisture DC. I just made sure to M&S really well LOL*


----------



## victory777 (Apr 10, 2017)

Komaza protein x30 without heat
Keracare humecto with heat therapy wrap x 30 minutes


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 11, 2017)

I gave myself a scalp massage on freshly washed hair with Mielle Organics Mint Almond Oil. I am currently dcing the remainder of my tresses with Shea Moisture JBCO treatment Masque under a thermal cap I didn't even bother to heat up. I'll just let my body heat do the work and rinse it out after a couple of hours or so...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Under Dryer:
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Pumpkin Seed DC'er


----------



## beauti (Apr 12, 2017)

*I pre'pooed last night under dryer and went to bed with joico mrb,  then this morning sat under dryer for an hour with it. *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

Under Dryer with:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Under Steamer with:
APB's Ultra Conditioning Souffle


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 15, 2017)

DC'ing with Naturelle Grow's Intense Dc under heat for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2017)

- Clarified my hair with Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo
- Moisture Pooed with Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo
- Protein DC with Inahsi Mango Hemp Restorative Hair Masque mixed with a little of Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment
- Moisture DC with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream mixed with Bobeam Buttercream Conditioner.
- Leave-in - InahsiNaturals Aloe Hibiscus Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2017)

Last night I DCd with Mielle Organics Babassu Oil & Mint. I live the way this DC sinks into my hair with very little effort but I can very easily use too much. I still wrapped in a hot towel and foil to keep the heat in.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Last night I DCd with Mielle Organics Babassu Oil & Mint. I live the way this DC sinks into my hair with very little effort but I can very easily use too much. I still wrapped in a hot towel and foil to keep the heat in.



How's that foil working for you? See in difference with it?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> How's that foil working for you? See in difference with it?



It definitely keeps the heat in for longer and my hair likes that. It looks and feels like it accepts the DC better than when I don't use heat. I would often dilute my DC but lately I haven't felt the need. That could also be down to the great (for my hair) DCs, especially from APB .


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> It definitely keeps the heat in for longer and my hair likes that. It looks and feels like it accepts the DC better than when I don't use heat. I would often dilute my DC but lately I haven't felt the need. That could also be down to the great (for my hair) DCs, especially from APB .



Great! I'm going to do the foil thing tonight, myself. Glad to hear it's working for you.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 16, 2017)

Protein: JOICO K-PAK
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture

Both under the heat cap for several hours each. It's been a while!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2017)

Either: APB UCS or APB Pumpkin (under dryer)


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 18, 2017)

Deep conditioned with my DIY coconut conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2017)

Deep Conditioning tomorrow morning with Macadamia Natural Oil Hair Repair Masque followed with Redken Real Control Intense Renewal Super Moisturizing Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo Protein DC'er

Under Steamer:
APB's Ultra Conditioning & APB's Pumpkin Seed (almost out of UCS)


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2017)

DCd overnight, layering mielle organics APB UCS (I also need to replenish my stash of this as I'm on my last 16oz). I finished by layering JCBO on my roots and ends, and wrapping in cling film.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 23, 2017)

Yesterday, I steam DCed with ITDF Marshmallow Moisture Balm and GVP Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 24, 2017)

I DC today with SM High Porosity Moisture Correction Masque for 35 minutes w/plastic cap; no heat.


----------



## theRaven (Apr 25, 2017)

I deep conditioned with my homemade protein mix overnight with  no heating cap. Used Aussie Moist 3 Minute moisture conditioner for half an hour. All yesterday.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 25, 2017)

DC'ing with Naturelle Grow's Intense DC under heat for 3 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2017)

APB's Pumpkin Seed DC'er in Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 26, 2017)

Coconut oil overnight
3 minute Therapiste prewash treatment
2 lathers Giovanni 2Chic Ultra moist
>1 hour dc with Chroma Riche mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH

Under Steamer:
Jakeala's Dope mixed with Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Sweet Potato Pie)


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 30, 2017)

Queen Helene Super Cholesterol since I don't have my normal stash with me.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 30, 2017)

30 minute steam DC with ITDF Marshmallow Moisture Balm and GVP Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2017)

Deep conditioned for 12 minute w/ steam with my DIY coconut conditioner. Used coconut cream today instead of coconut milk.


----------



## beauti (May 1, 2017)

*Mixed neutral protein filler with joico mrb overnight. hair feels great.*


----------



## GGsKin (May 2, 2017)

Used Aphogee 2 Step Chicoro-style (by whisking it up into a creamy foam for 3mins). Applying was a breeze- thank you @Chicoro. I blow dried until my twists were hard, and then rinsed. 

I followed up with APB UCS, with JBCO on roots and ends and did the cling film-hot towel-foil thing. Upon take down, my hair had absorbed the conditioner- like no white was visible at all. 

On to my clay mix. I added a finger-full of APB PMM to this (yes a finger-full lol) and left on for about 40mins. I rinsed, then oiled with grapeseed and wheatgerm. Styled with diluted KCCC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cream & Coco Reconstructor

Under Steamer:
J.Moni.que R.a.w Hone.y


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2017)

Overnight coconut oil prepoo
3 minute Therapiste prewash 
2 lathers Giovanni 2chic Ultra Moist 
2 hour dc Mizani Thermasmooth


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2017)

*My wash day begins now:*

- Prepoo -  Currently have a mixture of J. Monique's Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash, an egg, Bringhraj oil, honey and acv on my hair for about an hour.
- Shampooing with Joico K-Pak Shampoo
- Protein Conditioning with Joico Revitalizant Deep Conditioner
- Moisture Conditioning with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
- Leave in - Keracare Leave-in

Will heavy seal later tonight with Mizani H2O Night-Time Treatment sealed with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH

Under Steamer:
ST'icals Afrotastic Curl Elastic


----------



## Jade Feria (May 7, 2017)

*I've been oil rinsing for the past couple of weeks, so I haven't felt a need to DC, but will be back at it this week. *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2017)

@Jade Feria 
Please describe your Oil Rinse


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2017)

DCed with NG Thick and Grow DC under soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## NappyNelle (May 7, 2017)

Deep Conditioning with JOICO KPAK Intense Hydrator.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 9, 2017)

DC'ing hair with Naturelle Grow Jamaia Me Crazy DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment

Under Steamer:
Miss Jessies Rapid Recovery


----------



## Prettymetty (May 10, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Overnight coconut oil prepoo
> 3 minute Therapiste prewash
> 2 lathers Giovanni 2chic Ultra Moist
> 2 hour dc Mizani Thermasmooth


This combo was so great I had to do it again


----------



## Jade Feria (May 13, 2017)

*Hot oil prepoo with homemade amla brahmi oil
Wash with JASON Tea Tree Normalizing Shampoo
30 min protein DC with a mixture of Hairveda Acaiberry Phyto & Joico K-Pak
10 min moisture DC with Joico MRB
*


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2017)

-Prepooing with my Egg prepoo mixed with QB CTDG
-Shampooing with Pureology Hydrating Shampoo
-Protein DC'ing with Redken Extreme Strength Builder Fortifying Mask
-Moisture DC'ing with Redken Smooth Lock Butter Milk
-Leave-in - Keracare Natural Textures Leave-in with Amla and Shikakai

-Heavy Sealing later with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme over Keracare Leave-in and something else but not sure what yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH

Under Steamer:
NurCreations Matcha Green Tea & Avocado DC'er


----------



## ladybee1922 (May 13, 2017)

I feel too cold today to wash so I'm using my DIY ayurvedic butter and oil mix with SM Manuka Honey on top under steamer. Cozy


----------



## Prettymetty (May 17, 2017)

Overnight coconut oil prepoo 
10 minute Therapiste prewash 
2 lathers Giovanni Ultra Moist 
2 hour dc (45 mins under dryer) Mizani Thermasmooth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2017)

Under Dryer: Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo DC'er
Under Steamer: Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic


----------



## GGsKin (May 18, 2017)

Forgot to update: I DCd on Tuesday with APB UCS, with hot towel/ foil etc. I think I will keep DCing with the hot towel. I don't usually do it with every DC.


----------



## Jade Feria (May 19, 2017)

*Exfoliated scalp with homemade sugar scrub
Washed with Keracare 1st Lather and Hydrating Detangling Shampoos
Oil rinsed with homemade amla/brahmi oil
DC with APB Pumpkinseed Mask for 1 hour, body heat*


----------



## Rozlewis (May 20, 2017)

DC'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (May 20, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jade Feria
> Please describe your Oil Rinse


 *OMG how did I not see this before? Sorry!

I do it in the shower. I shampoo first (sulphate-free), rinse, then apply the oil liberally. Leave it on for a few minutes while I do other shower stuff. Then I rinse it out, but I'm not adamant about trying to get all the oil out during that step. Then I apply conditioner and either DC or rinse out. 

The oil makes detangling MUCH easier, and helps just about any conditioner I use*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 21, 2017)

DCing now under soft bonnet dryer with APB Pumpkinseed Moisturizing Conditioner on length and APB Ginger Root Growth oil on roots for 30 minutes


----------



## NappyNelle (May 21, 2017)

Joico KPAK under a heat cap. I will follow up with the Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2017)

@Jade Feria 
After I rinse out my DC'er, I'll usually do an Oil Rinse.  

I'll pour over some: EVOO, Hemp Seed, Apricot, EVCO, Sweet Almond, Vitamin E or whatever I have on hand and then finish it up with a R/O Conditioner. 

 Sometimes I will slather the Oil on top of the DC'er before DC'ing too.   

Or sometimes I will use it as a Pre-Poo Wrapped in Saran Wrap before Cleansing.

You have to find your own Rhythm with it and work it into your Regimen.  All of these methods have greatly eased detangling.

HTH's


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Su.nny Isle's JBCO Deep Rx

Under Steamer:
Jakeala's Dope DC'er mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang


----------



## Ayesha81 (May 22, 2017)

So I deep conditioned after a long hiatus!  My hair came out so much fuller and softer.  I washed with Redken cleansing cream clarifying shampoo then Nairobi humecta sil conditioner for (1) minute rinsed  then deep conditioned under dryer using Redken all soft heavy cream. Voila! I will surely deep condition every week now no matter what.


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2017)

*This was my regimen Saturday past:-

Prepooed *with Banyan Botanicals (Ayurvedic) Healthy Hair Oil
*Shampooed* with Joico Clarifying Shampoo and Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo
*Demi Colored* with Matrix
*Protein Conditioned* with Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Conditioner
*Moisture Conditioned* with Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator
*Leave In* with Keracare Naturals Leave-In Conditioner

*Later Heavy Sealed* with QB CTDG and MHC Type 4 Hair Creme for now.
*Oiled and Massaged my scalp* with my CPGO and Rooted Treasure JBCO on eyebrows


----------



## wheezy807 (May 22, 2017)

In the process of dcing over night with Macadamia Deep Repair Masque. I'm so lazy, I'll just rinse it out on the morning. I'm attempting to not poo/dc on work day, I lose far less hair. I tend to style at the last minute work day and lose patience and rip through my hair. So tomorrow all i have to do is rinse out and style in the morning before going to work in the evening. Close enough, I'll take it!


----------



## beauti (May 23, 2017)

*On Sunday I made a goat milk dc treatment using

Goat milk
Coconut cream and oil
Olive oil
Honey
Guar gum to thicken
Citric acid for ph

Hair turned out amazing*


----------



## Prettymetty (May 25, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Overnight coconut oil prepoo
> 10 minute Therapiste prewash
> 2 lathers Giovanni Ultra Moist
> 2 hour dc (45 mins under dryer) Mizani Thermasmooth


I did this today, but I added Masquintense to my ends and Thermasmooth to my roots.


----------



## theRaven (May 26, 2017)

Deep conditioning with my home mix of mayo, olive oil, and two eggs. Under my heating wrap right now and will use Aussie Moist right after.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2017)

Doing an Overnighter with:
WEN Sweet Almond Mint Remoist DC'er (on dry hair) Will Cleanse in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Soultanicals Strand Repair

Under Steamer:
A Hodge-Podge of mostly empties (Jakeala, J.Monique etc..)


----------



## theRaven (May 27, 2017)

theRaven said:


> Deep conditioning with my home mix of mayo, olive oil, and two eggs. Under my heating wrap right now and will use Aussie Moist right after.



I changed my mind and deep conditioned overnight with Loreal Damage Erasing Balm instead. Going to rinse my hair now.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2017)

*This morning I will be:*

*Prepooing* with my Egg/honey/evoo/acv mix
*Shampooing* with Tigi Bedhead Resurrection Shampoo
*Protein conditioning *(5 minutes in shower) with Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructing Treatment 
*Protein Deep Conditioning* with heat J. Monique's Naturals Burdock Root & Nettle Hair Repair Treatment
*Moisture Deep Conditioning* with J.Monique's Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli Deep Conditioner
*Leave-In* with Inahsi Naturals Aloe-Hibiscus Leave-In.

May *heavy seal* later this evening with QB CTDG and MHC Type 4 Hair Creme to seal.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 27, 2017)

DC'd today under heat for 30 mins using Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark & Natural Cinnamon.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 28, 2017)

DCed with APB Honey Molasses DC for 40 mins under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2017)

overnight coconut oil prepoo
5 minute Therapiste prewash
1 hr dc with Densite and Thermasmooth
I also rinsed my hair Infra Red with Manic panic today


----------



## beauti (Jun 1, 2017)

*I DC'd with my diy goat milk dc again and this time added burdock, marshmallow root, and hibiscus teas. My hair felt amazing once again. Definitely a balancing treatment.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Soultanicals Strand Repair

Under Steamer:
Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 1, 2017)

DC'ed on dry hair with Obia Naturals Babassu DC, 10 minutes under the dryer, until the circuit shorted out (lol), then 15 minutes with heat cap. 
Felt I needed a little protein, so I used Harveda Acaiberry Phytokeratin as a leave-in
APB Simple Hair Creme
Homemade amla/brahmi oil to seal and on scalp.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 2, 2017)

Prepping for a full take down of mini braids after 6 months. Using Vatika coconut oil with steam and SM Manuka Honey Masque after wash. Will likely go into large braids for a while then back into mini braids. 
Expecting my Hot Head Cap today will DC with SM JBCO Masque w/ added Hydrolyzed wheat protein.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 3, 2017)

Shampoo never felt sooo good!!! LOL 
I tried the Hot Head cap yesterday and It's okay but today I'm going under the hood dryer for a long protein and a moisture session.


----------



## sharifeh (Jun 3, 2017)

I went sephora and picked up a sample of the Moroccan oil hydrating mask and I'm trying it out as a D.C. 
As always I also D.C. With my staple phyto huile d'ales ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH

Under Steamer:
NurCreations Matcha Green Tea DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2017)

@trueheartofgold 
You should try to catch APB (Annabelle's Perfect Blends) and try her Ultra Conditioning Souffle (moisture on steroids).  

I also like BoBeam's DC'ers for Moisture, Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab, My Honey Child's Honey Hair Mask, Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask, Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Silk Dreams, Soultanicals Afrotastic - there are sooooo many!


----------



## trueheartofgold (Jun 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trueheartofgold
> You should try to catch APB (Annabelle's Perfect Blends) and try her Ultra Conditioning Souffle (moisture on steroids).
> 
> I also like BoBeam's DC'ers for Moisture, Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab, My Honey Child's Honey Hair Mask, Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask, Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Silk Dreams, Soultanicals Afrotastic - there are sooooo many!



Thank you so much for responding!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 4, 2017)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream Cream under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trueheartofgold
> You should try to catch APB (Annabelle's Perfect Blends) and try her Ultra Conditioning Souffle (moisture on steroids).
> 
> I also like BoBeam's DC'ers for Moisture, Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab, My Honey Child's Honey Hair Mask, Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask, Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Silk Dreams, Soultanicals Afrotastic - there are sooooo many!


@IDareT'sHair you Keep me looking some stuff up! But good thing I don't mind mixing things myself or I'd be in Trouble! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2017)

@ladybee1922 
I wanted to add "more" but didn't want her to glaze over and be overwhelmed...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 8, 2017)

Can I join you lovely deep conditioning ladies? 

I know it's halfway in but I had been slacking big time on my hair tlc and abusing heat. I've cut away like 80% of the damage but I need to be good to my hair again.  I've been making it a habit to dc weekly.  

I actually got in 2 this week. Sunday I used Design Essentials Coconut and Monoi Moisture Mask. Not really that impressed.  Tonight I did apoghee 2 step protein followed by Aussie Moist deep conditioner. 

Really trying to find a moisturizing,  protein and silicone free dc that I can get on ground.  Seems like a tall order lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2017)

Mixture:
MJ Super Sweet Back


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 9, 2017)

I did a 30 minute dc with Cristalliste, 3 minute Therapiste prewash and overnight coconut oil prepoo. My ends are much stronger and smoother lately.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 9, 2017)

SM 10 in 1 Masque with coconut oil added under Hop Head cap.


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 9, 2017)

I warmed my conditioner for the first time ever and I really like how my hair responded so quickly as if it had been on for a while. This will be a new method  for me


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 10, 2017)

DC'd with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Conditioner and Bask Vanilla Whiskey on the ends for 30 mins under heat cap.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 10, 2017)

DC'ed with Jakaela Dope DC 30 minutes to get rid of it. Still had to apply another conditioner during rinse out because there was no slip.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 10, 2017)

ladybee1922 said:


> I warmed my conditioner for the first time ever and I really like how my hair responded so quickly as if it had been on for a while. This will be a new method  for me


So funny, I thought of doing this the other day. How long did you leave it on? Did you use heat (dryer, steamer, etc.)?


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 10, 2017)

I'd say about 45 minutes to an hour under the Hot Head (I wrap it in a bath towel and it stays warm that way) then I left it to cool about an hour before a cold rinse.
I'm definitely doing this again with body heat, hot head or dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2017)

*Pre-Treat:* Curl Origin's Overnight Hair Mask (under Saran Wrap for a few hours)
*Treat:* Soultanicals Strand Repair (under dryer 20 minutes)
*Steam:* Au.brey O.rganic.s White Camelia DC'er (Under Steamer about 40 minutes)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 11, 2017)

DC-ed today with NG Indian clay with raw honey under my steamer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Sally. (Jun 13, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Under Dryer:
> Cathy Howse UBH
> 
> Under Steamer:
> ST'icals Afrotastic Curl Elastic


Do you sit under the dryer and do a steam treatment in one day? If so, which do you do first? And how long do you do each?


----------



## Sally. (Jun 13, 2017)

bajandoc86 said:


> DCed with APB Honey Molasses DC for 40 mins under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap.


how are you liking this? i just saw naptural85 mentioned it on one of her recent videos.


----------



## Sally. (Jun 13, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trueheartofgold
> You should try to catch APB (Annabelle's Perfect Blends) and try her Ultra Conditioning Souffle (moisture on steroids).
> 
> I also like BoBeam's DC'ers for Moisture, Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab, My Honey Child's Honey Hair Mask, Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask, Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Silk Dreams, Soultanicals Afrotastic - there are sooooo many!


thx for your recs! making a list of these to order in the future.


----------



## Sally. (Jun 13, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Can I join you lovely deep conditioning ladies?
> 
> I know it's halfway in but I had been slacking big time on my hair tlc and abusing heat. I've cut away like 80% of the damage but I need to be good to my hair again.  I've been making it a habit to dc weekly.
> 
> ...


I agree. What are some that you have ordered that you've liked (if any)?


----------



## Sally. (Jun 13, 2017)

ladybee1922 said:


> I warmed my conditioner for the first time ever and I really like how my hair responded so quickly as if it had been on for a while. This will be a new method  for me


how did you warm it? did you just put the deep conditioner container into a bowl of hot water for a couple minutes?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 13, 2017)

Sally. said:


> I agree. What are some that you have ordered that you've liked (if any)?




No luck yet


----------



## theRaven (Jun 13, 2017)

I prepooed with Amla oil overnight and castor oil on my edges and nape. Afterwards my hair felt super soft! Deep conditioned with my protein mix of mayo, olive oil, and eggs. Hours under my heat wrap. Washed and used L'Oreal Damage Erasing Balm with heat and overnight.


----------



## Sally. (Jun 13, 2017)

I prepooed with the moisture drenched prepoo recipe that is found on here. OMG, that thang left my hair so moisturized! I will definitely be doing that before each wash day if I have time.

I deep conditioned under my steamer with Silk Elements Olive Moisturizing Treatment. Really moisturizing!


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sally. said:


> how did you warm it? did you just put the deep conditioner container into a bowl of hot water for a couple minutes?


Not the container just the amount I that I used.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 14, 2017)

Deep conditioned with True by Made Beautiful hair mask.  Not protein free but wooo chile...the slip! And its super moisturizing.  My hair felt soooo freakin soft and the dryness pre wash is gone! 

This may be a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse UBH
Under Steamer: AO's WC (Original)


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 15, 2017)

Therapiste prewash 
Washed with Giovanni Ultra Moist
Dcing with Thermasmooth & Maskeratine


----------



## Neomorph (Jun 17, 2017)

So since Shea Moisture has been cancelled, I went out to find a conditioner to replace the Manuka Honey Masque that my hair loved so much.

I found an even better replacement in *Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner*! I've been using it for the past three weeks and I find that my hair feels more moisturized with way less buildup on my scalp. 

So now my regimen is
Hot Oil treatment with *Extra Virgin Olive Oil*
Shampoo with* Kinky Curly Come Clean*
Deep Condition with* Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner*


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 17, 2017)

DC'ing right now with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## theRaven (Jun 17, 2017)

Prepooed overnight with Amla oil and the essential oil blend on my edges and nape. Washed my hair today and deep conditioned with my protein mix for a few hours under my heating cap. Rinsed and applied Loreal Damage Erasing Balm Alter Ego Garlic conditioner to cut down on the shedding, all under my heating cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2017)

Under Dryer:
J.Monique Naturals Triple Seaweed DC'er

Under Steamer:
Joe's Joe Coffee DC'er (Kindred Butters on ETSY)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 18, 2017)

Protein DC with my new bae APB Honey Molasses DC
Moisture DC APB UCS 

I used my Hot Head Conditioning Cap for 30 mins for both DC sessions and my hair absorbed the products beautifully.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2017)

*I finally mildly texlaxed my hair with:*

-Affirm Fiberguard Lye Relaxer System (mild)

-Deep Conditioned with Keracare Humecto

-Detangled with Soultanicals KG

-Leave-in - Bekura Tonga Mousse


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 18, 2017)

Deep conditioned again with True by Made Beautiful.  

Liking my hair right now.  Kinda gave myself an impromptu haircut lol.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 18, 2017)

Used Aussie Moist for the first time.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 20, 2017)

DC'ing now with Naturelle Grow's Jamaica Me Crazy under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll be using some Obia naturals babassu deep conditioner sealed with JBCO and body heat to DC. Might do it overnight. I'm tired but need to DC.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 22, 2017)

Apoghee 2 min reconstructor with my hot head last night.  Gotta remember my hair fares well with mild protein regularly.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 22, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Can I join you lovely deep conditioning ladies?
> 
> I know it's halfway in but I had been slacking big time on my hair tlc and abusing heat. I've cut away like 80% of the damage but I need to be good to my hair again.  I've been making it a habit to dc weekly.
> 
> ...



Never too late to get your hair right! Welcome to the challenge! 

Some DCs that you can find on the ground (silcone & protein free)
- Obia Naturals Babassu DC
- Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi All Natural DC
- Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment
- As I Am Hydration Elation Intensive Conditioner

These can be found at Target, Sally's, and/or local drugstores, as well as many BSSs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment

Under Dryer: 
Kindred Butters Jar Of Joe


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 23, 2017)

2 hour prepoo with Masquintense and coconut oil 
Shampood with Pura D'or
Dcing with Mizani Thermasmooth


----------



## Jade Feria (Jun 24, 2017)

Washed with JASON Normalizing Tea Tree Shampoo
DC'ed with Mielle Organics Babassu & Mint DC, 30 minutes under dryer, 30 minutes no heat


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2017)

This morning I used some ayurveda growth oil on my scalp and a prepoo of avj and evco on my strands. I will keep this on for 30 minutes before washing and DCing.

*Shampoo* - Bask & Bloom Gentle herbal Shampoo
*Protein Deep Conditioner *- Mielle Organics Babassu Oil Mint DC
*Moisture Deep Conditioner* - DB Pumpkin Seed DC
*Leave in* - Bekura Honey Latte


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

@Aggie
Do you do your Protein & Moisturizing DC'ing with or without Heat?  

Just Curious?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Do you do your Protein & Moisturizing DC'ing with or without Heat?
> 
> Just Curious?


I use heat 95% of the time. It's only when I don't have the time to, I would use the plastic cap for a few minutes in the shower and wash it out. But I prefer heat because my hair behaves better afterwards with heat.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 24, 2017)

DC'ing now with Naturelle Grow's Jamaica Me Crazy DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## theRaven (Jun 24, 2017)

Thursday I Washed my hair and deep conditioned with my protein mix for a few hours under my heating cap. Rinsed and applied Aussie 3 minute deep conditioner overnight. Rinsed my hair in the morning.


----------



## theRaven (Jun 24, 2017)

DP


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 24, 2017)

currently deep conditioning with honey and olive oil mixed with the shea moisture yucca and balboa line conditioner. this is my first time using honey on my hair


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 24, 2017)

DCing now with Profectiv Mega Growth DC sealed with Profectiv Mega Growth Growth oil.


----------



## beauti (Jun 24, 2017)

*I dc'd with olive oil mayo and added the following things to it:

A tea blend of burdock root, marshmallow, hibiscus, stinging nettle, and slippery elm

Honey, peanut oil, and a squirt of Aussie moist.

Sat under dryer 40min. Hair was divine afterwards.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (20 minutes)

Under Dryer:
Avocado & Matcha Green Tea DC'er (20 minutes)


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 25, 2017)

I need to get back on the ball with my DCs, so I will follow along...

My DCs:
Ouidad Melt Down Conditioner
Megatek plus boosters
Cassia/Henna gloss
The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian hair mask
Crecepelo

Sundays will be experimental DCs while Wednesdays is the day for cassia glosses.


Today:. The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian hair mask under dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 25, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> *Are you guys heavy-handed with your DC application? I tend to be, but recently have been using less product since I've been using heat and I didn't want it leaking all over me. I figured that with heat, I wouldn't need to use more product anyway, since the heat will make it better penetrate my hair.*



I'm not heavy handed at all.  It takes FOREVER for me to finish containers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

@Jade Feria 

I try not to be (but I am).

And more so the closer I get to the end of a Jar.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 26, 2017)

Sitting on my porch swing, sipping wine while DC'ing with True by Made Beautiful Intense Treatment Masque.

I've used this 5 times now and I'm barely hitting halfway through the container. For the price and uses I'm getting as well as the results I'm a happy camper.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 27, 2017)

@Jade Feria my hair soaks up my DC so I never have the issue of anything running down my neck UNLESS I put too much oil when I seal. When I come out from under the dryer, I hardly see anything on my strands.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 27, 2017)

DC'ing right now with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 27, 2017)

Even though I shampooed this wash day, and heated my DC with a hot towel, when I unwrapped my hair this morning there was still a lot visible. It could've been me being heavy handed though- rather than the product not sinking in. I tend to use unnecessary amounts of DC when I use Mielle Organics Babassu oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm doing a dry dc with Therapiste under a plastic cap.

I will wash it out with Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner.

Now that it's getting hotter I will need to wash and dc twice a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2017)

Under Dryer 20 minutes:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er

Under Dryer 20 minutes:
BoBeam Buttercream DC'er


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 30, 2017)

Currently steam DCing for 30 minutes with Marshmallow Moisture Balm and GVP Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 1, 2017)

I DC today with SSI Curl Moist Conditioner mixed with EVCO for a couple of hours under a plastic cap, no heat.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 4, 2017)

Joico KPak Intense Ihydrator


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 4, 2017)

DC'ing now with Naturelle Grow's Indian Clay Moisture Rich Conditioning Treatment under heat for 20 mins.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 4, 2017)

Dc'ed yesterday overnight with Shea Moisture JBCO Strengthen, Grow & Restore Treatment Masque. Ironically the last time I was in this thread was 5/22. I know it's been a long time but hopefully not that long.

I've actually been "sick" for a while. I developed a neck cramp that escalated into my whole right side (arm) shoulder, and elbow hurting like for two weeks. My finger tips are still numb, the thumb and pointer finger (instead of the while hand).

Anyway long story short it's been over a month I know since I last washed my hair. I got the bright idea to poo first instead of detangling. My hair was soooo matted!!! I didn't cry but I tried to finger detangle  with slip conditioner and oil but I still lost sooo much hair. When I finally rinse out my hair I could instantly tell the difference in the density of my hair. Oh well, you live and you learn. Don't know what I was thinking. I knew better.

 I'm not 100% but I feel better than these last two weeks.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 4, 2017)

wheezy807 said:


> Dc'ed yesterday overnight with Shea Moisture JBCO Strengthen, Grow & Restore Treatment Masque. Ironically the last time I was in this thread was 5/22. I know it's been a long time but hopefully not that long.
> 
> I've actually been "sick" for a while. I developed a neck cramp that escalated into my whole right side (arm) shoulder, and elbow hurting like for two weeks. My finger tips are still numb, the thumb and pointer finger (instead of the while hand).
> 
> ...




I hope you're feeling better! Did you get that checked out?


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 4, 2017)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I hope you're feeling better! Did you get that checked out?


No, I went to a massage therapist two days in a row and she said my right side was swollen and that it was similar to having whiplash. She said I also had a pinched nerve ( my numbness).

I work in an emergency room so a doc told me it a waste of time and $ because an xray will only show a fracture or broken bone. I know i woke up with a crooked neck and it escalated from there. I switch from a firm mattress to a plush top about a month ago, so..


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 5, 2017)

So much for me sticking to products on ground   I purchased 2 conditioners from She Scent It. Today I dc'd with the Curl Moist conditioner. 

O.M.G!!! 

This stuff is sooooo moisturizing.  As soon as I applied to my hair it sank right in. The slip is out of this world!! This might replace my True by Made Beautiful masque. My hair felt sooo soft as I rinsed it out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 6, 2017)

This week my dc is Manic Panic Infrared color and coconut oil. I'm letting it sit for at least 3 hours. Then I will shampoo and apply a bkt.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 8, 2017)

DC'ing now with Naturelle Grow's Indian Clay Moisture Rich Conditioning Treatment with Redken Extreme Strength Builder on ends under heat for 20 mins.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm under the steamer now, DCing with ITDF Marshmallow Moisture Balm and GVP Nexxus Humectress. My hair is a bit crunchy after henna, so I plan on staying under here for 45 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2017)

Under Dryer 20 minutes:
J.Monique's Triple Seaweed Hair Mask

Under Dryer 30 minutes:
BoBeam Buttercream DC'er


----------



## beauti (Jul 9, 2017)

*Dc'd yesterday under dryer with macadamia oil deep repair masque and my hair was left butter soft and still is, not to mention it smells really good! *


----------



## Jade Feria (Jul 11, 2017)

DC with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm & Marshmallow DC, 35 minutes with heat. Love that stuff.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 13, 2017)

DCed with APB UCS  for about 3 hrs (20 mins of this time was under my Hot Head Conditioning Cap...and then I fell asleep )


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 13, 2017)

I prepood with Therapiste for 30 minutes
Washed with Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo
Dcd under dryer with Chroma Riche and Thermasmooth

My hair was really easy to detangle and it's so soft and light. This was my first wash after the Bkt I did last week.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 14, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> DC with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm & Marshmallow DC, 35 minutes with heat. Love that stuff.




Used the same today. I.am.in.love.  I did not even need that much and it melted into my hair.  Awesome slip. My hair felt great rinsing it out.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2017)

*Finally getting my wash on today:

Prepooing* with my CPGO (Curly Proverbz Growth Oil) on my scalp and aloe vera juice and grapeseed oil on my strands
*Shampooing* with Bask & Bloom Gentle Herbal Shampoo
*Deep Conditioning* with Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner
*Leave-in* Bekura Honey Late


----------



## Jade Feria (Jul 15, 2017)

Last night I shampooed with my JASON Tea Tree Normalizing Shampoo
DC'ed with Hairveda Sitrinilah DC, 25 minutes under dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse UBH (20 Minutes)
Under Dryer: BoBeam Buttercream DC'er (30 minutes)


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 16, 2017)

After henna, currently DCing with AOWC and MOBM under cling film/hot towel/foil/baggy combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd
What is MOBM?  I cannot guess...... (Mielle?)


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2017)

Currently giving myself a henna treatment for 2.5 to 3 hours. I have church tonight - Babbie Mason will be giving a concert at my church so i have to finish this hair quickly today. 

I will be deep conditioning with MOBO Mint Deep Conditioner and NG Vanilla Fig Moisturizing Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> What is MOBM?  I cannot guess...... (Mielle?)


I think it's Mielle Organics Babbassu and Mint @IDareT'sHair


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 16, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> What is MOBM?  I cannot guess...... (Mielle?)


Bingo! I got tired of writing the whole thing out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *I think it's Mielle Organics Babbassu and Mint*





AbsyBlvd said:


> *Bingo! I got tired of writing the whole thing out*


@AbsyBlvd @Aggie
Thank you Ladies. That's what I thought.  
But, it was giving me a headache tryna' figure it out at first.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Currently giving myself a henna treatment for 2.5 to 3 hours. I have church tonight - Babbie Mason will be giving a concert at my church so i have to finish this hair quickly today.
> 
> I will be deep conditioning with MOBO Mint Deep Conditioner and NG Vanilla Fig Moisturizing Deep Conditioner.


I'm only doing henna glosses from now on. This was one of the best henna days I've ever had. I mixed my Nupur henna with Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage DC today with some Ayurveda Hair Oil and it  has my hair soooooo soft and sleek. It's amazing. No more straight henna for me.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 18, 2017)

DC'd tonight with Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein treatment with heat for 20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2017)

Aggie said:


> *I'm only doing henna glosses from now on. This was one of the best henna days I've ever had.*


How was the Color Deposit?  @Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How was the Color Deposit?  @Aggie


@IDareT'sHair

One of the best I've had in a long time I have to say. I will always do henna glosses moving forward. Not only was the color deposit very good, but the whole process was super easy. 

I currently have indigo on my hair right now and will be washing it out in about 45 minutes since I have to go to work for 11:30 this morning. I may DC under a cap  today while at work - not sure yet though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 18, 2017)

DCing with Profectiv Mega Growth DC under plastic cap with body heat. More than likely this will be in my head all day out of laziness.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 18, 2017)

Just DC with SSI Repair and Restore mask. Me and my hair are happy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 20, 2017)

I lathered twice with Yes to Carrots shampoo. It felt nice, but the scent could be sweeter...

Today I applied my dc a different, more thorough way. I took down each braided section one at a time. Then I finger detangled and added Densite and Lait Vital (Kerastase) to each strand. Once fully saturated, I braided it back. I'm wearing a plastic cap and turbie towel for at least an hour.

Usually i just slather the dc on the braided sections, but I feel like I wasn't getting good enough coverage.


----------



## trueheartofgold (Jul 21, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair, Good Morning. Do you put the Naturelle Grow Marshmallow deep conditioner in the fridge? It's hot so I want to make sure it doesn't go bad. Thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2017)

@trueheartofgold
I do try to keep my Handmade Naturals in the Fridge because I worry about shelf-life because sometimes it takes me a while to get around to it.

Some PJ's don't and never worry about separation, mold etc... 

My personal "motto" is: When in doubt refrigerate.   And especially if I am unfamiliar with the Brand. 

All the handmade/naturals that has now gone "mainstream" CR, ST'icals, Alikay, KBB, Mielle, Oyin etc...say on your shelves at Tar.get or Sally - they are probably using a different preservatives to prolong shelf-life in the stores., more so than folks that haven't ventured out that way.

HTHs


----------



## trueheartofgold (Jul 21, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair, thank you!


----------



## Jade Feria (Jul 22, 2017)

DC'ed with Naturelle Grow's Grow Thick DC for the first time. Another one (in my DJ Khaled voice). I feel like I'm just gonna stop messing around and buy her whole product line next BF. Because EVERYTHING that I've used from her is SO GOOD!

So I DC'ed on my dry hair (misted with a tiny bit of water), under dryer for 30 minutes. My hair was super soft, the slip was great, my tangles just melted away, and hair was so easy to manage. I don't know if it made my hair any thicker in one use (or whether it will make it *grow* in thicker), but this is another winner for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2017)

@Jade Feria 
Her Cleansing Conditioners are great too!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 22, 2017)

DC'ing right ow with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jul 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jade Feria
> Her Cleansing Conditioners are great too!


They are all on my list!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2017)

Under Dryer: Soultanicals Coil Soil Detoxifying Hair Mask
Under Dryer: Nur Creations Avocado & Matcha Green Tea DC'er
Under Dryer: BoBeam Buttercream DC'er


----------



## Royalq (Jul 23, 2017)

dCed with aussie moist 3 minutes. Such an effective little conditioner. Im going to try hard to avoid the temptation of being a product junkie.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 25, 2017)

DC'ing with Naturelle Gross's Indian Clay under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm under the dryer with Mizani Thermasmooth and Kerastase Cristalliste mask for 30ish minutes. I washed with Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo. I love that poo. It gives me so much slip and it's easy to find on the ground.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 29, 2017)

DC'ing now with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark and Natural Cinnamon under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 29, 2017)

After a cassia gloss, I used my favorite DC, Ouidad Melt Down Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 29, 2017)

*My Process Today:*

Prepooed with Curly Proverbz growth oil
Henna gloss with Beauty Herbal Henna, amla powder, NG Aloe and Avocado DC, ayurveda hair oil
Shampooing with Redken Color Extend Shampoo
DCind with NG Vanilla Fig Deep Conditioner
Leave-in with Bekura Honey Latte


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 29, 2017)

Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba followed by APB UCS with coconut oil on ends (under hot towel combo for 40mins-1hr). I'm tired so I'll remove the towel before bed and sleep with the DC. Clay wash in the morning.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 29, 2017)

Touched up my grays and now I'm 
DC'ing with True by Made Beautiful Intense Treatment Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2017)

Today:
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor (under dryer 20 minutes)
Hairveda's Sitrinillah (under dryer 20 minutes)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 30, 2017)

DCed with Shea Moisture Sacha Inchi Mask sealed with Soultanicals Platinum Roots scalp oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 1, 2017)

DC'd with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## theRaven (Aug 1, 2017)

Yesterday I washed my hair and deep conditioned with my protein mix for a two hours under my heating cap. Rinsed and applied Aussie 3 minute deep conditioner for about 30 minutes and then rinsed my hair clean.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm deep conditioning on dry hair with:
Xcel21 on my scalp
Kerastase Therapiste masque
Coconut oil on edges and ends 

I will wash with Giovanni Ultra Moist and acv rinse to close the cuticles


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 3, 2017)

Dcing with Shea Moisture Raw Shea butter Deep Treatment Masque for the first time after my hair cut. I went to my stylist for the last time. She cut off alot!!! But it's just hair, it will grow back. I moved to another state, so I am for certain I won't be seeing her again. I'm pretty much a diyer and I'm fine with that.
I start my new job today and I think I'm gonna rock a wash n go. It appears that my hair can surprisely can fit in a ponytail.
Hopefully this wash n go will turn out good, lbs.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 3, 2017)

@wheezy807 your ends are everything!! #goals

Is that your natural hair color? It's beautiful.


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 3, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> @wheezy807 your ends are everything!! #goals
> 
> Is that your natural hair color? It's beautiful.


Thank you. Yeah, that's my natural hair color.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm dcing on dry hair with Masquintense, coconut oil and evoo. I'll wash it with Giovanni Ultra Moist and do my final rinse with acv.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 4, 2017)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow's Natural Aloe and Avocado DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (Aug 5, 2017)

Dc'ed with a combo of Obia Naturals Babassu DC and SSI Moisture Riche, 30 minutes with my heat cap


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 5, 2017)

Yesterday, I steam DCed with GVP Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2017)

Overnight with: WEN Pomegranate Intensive Re-Moist DC'er
Hairveda Sitrinillah under Dryer


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 6, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> Yesterday, I steam DCed with GVP Nexxus Humectress.


How do you like this? Thought of picking it up since Sally's is having the Buy 2 Get 1 free sale @Nightingale


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 6, 2017)

DCing now with APB Not Easily Broken DC and APB Ginger Growth Oil on my roots under dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## beauti (Aug 6, 2017)

*DCing my braids under dryer with curly proverbz oil mix on scalp and mielle organics babassu dc on length.*


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 6, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> How do you like this? Thought of picking it up since Sally's is having the Buy 2 Get 1 free sale @Nightingale



Its a HG product for me. I add just a bit of fractionated coconut oil to it, shake it up, and use. There is just enough silicone in it to give me slip and shine, but not enough to leave that artificial feel on my hair. I prefer the GVP version of Humectress over the often reformulated Nexxus brand. Go ahead and grab it during the sale. Considering Sally's  generous return policy, you don't have anything to lose.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Aug 6, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> DCing now with APB Not Easily Broken DC and APB Ginger Growth Oil on my roots under dryer for 30 minutes


How do you like the growth oil?


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 6, 2017)

I did a quick wash and DC with Giovanni Tea Tree shampoo  Shescentit Curl Moist conditioner for 20  minutes under dryer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 6, 2017)

Phoenix14 said:


> How do you like the growth oil?


It's okay @Phoenix14 , it does make my hair and roots soft but the growth part I haven't tracked lol...


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm dcing on dry hair with Kerastase Chroma Riche and coconut oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 11, 2017)

Thursday: overnight prepoo with grapeseed oil
Friday: Xcel 21 on scalp and dc on dry hair with Mizani Thermasmooth and Herbal Essences Blowout Smooth.

I'm out of Thermasmooth and I'm not sure if I'll repurchase it just yet. I'll be using Blowout Smooth in its place.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 12, 2017)

Overnight Prepoo with Lakshmi's Cupboard's Bashtavaa Ayurvedic Coconut oil
DCing now using body heat while I get some things done with APB Not Easily Broken DC sealed with Soultanicals Platinum Roots oil


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 12, 2017)

Sleeping with coconut oil + fenugreek, and henna mix. I'll rinse, co-wash with Faith in Nature con, and DC with APB UCS tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2017)

Overnight: Claudie's Pre-Shampoo Creme Treatment
Under Dryer: Hydratherma Naturals Silk Amino Protein Rx
Under Dryer: Hairveda Sitrnillah


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 14, 2017)

Currently steam DCing with GVP Nexxus Humectress + Fractionated coconut oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 15, 2017)

Dcing on dry hair with Herbal Essences Blowout Smooth and coconut oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 15, 2017)

DC'd tonight with Annabelle's Ultra Conditioning Souffle under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH (20 minutes)
Kindred Butters Joe's Joe (20 minutes)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 20, 2017)

DCing now with APB Not Easily Broken DC sealed in with ST Plaitinum Roots Growth oil (I'm trying to use this up) on length and Rosemary JBCO on my roots


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 20, 2017)

Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture under heat cap


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 22, 2017)

Xcel21 on scalp
Dry dc: Kerastase Therapiste and grapeseed oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 22, 2017)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow's Natural Aloe and Avocado under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 22, 2017)

Hotcap DCed with GVP Nexxus Humectress for an hour.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 25, 2017)

Xcel21 on scalp
Dc with Kerastase Cristalliste, Maskeratine and coconut oil
This rain won't let me be great, but at least my scalp is clean and my hair is moisturized.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 26, 2017)

My hair has gone downhill because I did a terrible job of deep conditioning this year, but I'm getting back on track with my weekly DC.

Yesterday I did a DC overnight with Shea Moisture 10-in-1 Superfruit.

ETA - This was at least ok. I need to try it again to see if it is more than that


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2017)

Morning ladies. I am finally back to taking care of this mane of mine after my trip to Canada. 

Here's what I'm doing today:

*Prepoo:* A mixture of NG Mango and Coconut DC, AVJ, Grapeseed and Coconut oils
*Demi Color:* Matrix Black Ash and Volume 10 Cream Developer
*Clarify:* Keracare 1st Lather
*Shampoo: *Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
*DC:* NG Vanilla Fig DC
*Leave in*: Bekura Honey Latte
*Style*: Bunning
*Moisturize:* S-Curl Moisturizer


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 26, 2017)

Currently deep conditioning under a plastic cap with Pantene Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 27, 2017)

DC'd last night with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC under heat for 30 mins. This DC tingles and feels so go on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2017)

Under Dryer: J.Monique's Burdock Root & Nettle DC'er (20 minutes)
Under Dryer: Kindred Butters Avocado & Moss (20 minutes)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 27, 2017)

DCing now under soft bonnet dryer with APB Not Easily Broken DC sealed with ST Platinum Roots Oil on length and Rosemary JBCO on roots


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 29, 2017)

DC'ing right no with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 29, 2017)

Dcing with Kerastase Densite


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 2, 2017)

DC'd with Shescentit restore and repair mask.


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 2, 2017)

DC'ed with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm. Had it on with a shower cap for about 30 minutes, then under dryer for about 20 minutes.

I'm down to my last 16oz container of this stuff, and have about half of product. I'm definitely going to be stocking up again on BF.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 2, 2017)

DC'ing right now with Bee Mine Bee-utiful DC under heat for 30 mins and no heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 2, 2017)

*This morning:*

I prepooed with a combination of NG Herbal Blends DC, Ayurveda Hair Oil, AVJ, Grapeseed Oil. NO EVCO this time and my hair still detangled so well.

I gave myself a henna gloss then deep conditioned with APB Sacha Inchi Deep Condiitoner
Bekura Honey Latte Leave-in

Styled with Soultanicals Hair Glaze and Wetline Xtreme Gel
Bunned for today but will be wearing wigs as my protective style for the next week or so.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 3, 2017)

I DC'd as a prepoo for about 4 hours and a plastic cap with Shea Moisture 10-in-1. It's not my favorite, but it's OK.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

Overnight:
Claudie's Pre-Shampoo Treatment

Under Dryer:
Hairveda's Sitrinillah


----------



## beauti (Sep 3, 2017)

*did an overnight dc with silicon mix, still haven't rinsed it off*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 3, 2017)

DCing now with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle mixed with APB Hurry Up and Grow oil , Rosemary JBCO oil on roots under soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 3, 2017)

Rozlewis said:


> DC'ing right no with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC under heat for 30 mins.


How do you like this DC @Rozlewis ?


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 3, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> How do you like this DC @Rozlewis ?



I really like the DC. It stimulates the scalp with a tingling sensation. I still feel it after the DC has been rinsed off. It is very moisturizing and has slip.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 3, 2017)

Rozlewis said:


> I really like the DC. It stimulates the scalp with a tingling sensation. I still feel it after the DC has been rinsed off. It is very moisturizing and has slip.


Cool, thanks, my hair usually agrees with your recommendations. If she has a 50% off DC sale that pops up, imma hafta break my no buy until BF because you can't beat her sales!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2017)

Pre-Poo: Vatika and Castor Oils
Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Protein: Joico K-PAK Reconstructor
Moisture: Joico Moisture Recovery Balm + Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 6, 2017)

Prepoo: Aphogee 2 minute
Shampoo: Giovanni 2chic Ultra Moist
Quickie: Kerastase Maskeratine


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 6, 2017)

Did a DC overnight with the Mielle Organics DC. It left my hair feeling good and strong.


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 7, 2017)

Shampooed w/Jason Normalizing Tea Tree Shampoo
Protein - Moroccanoil Restorative Hair Mask for 15 minutes under my dryer
Moisture - Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask for 25 minutes under dryer


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2017)

Morning Ladies.
*
Since I am off and hurricane Irma is on her way, before she gets here, I will be:*

*Prepoo/Detangle* with Chicoro's Pre poo
*Detoxing *my hair with JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Hair Wash
*Light Shampooing* with Joico K-Pak Shampoo
*
Protein DC* with Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
*Moisture DC* with Joico Intense Hydrator
*
Leave-in* with Bekura Honey Latte
*Later Moisturize *with QB Burdock Root Butter Cream with Bekura Apple Sorghum Oil maybe
*Style: *Plait in 4 big celies and wig cap for protective styling


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 8, 2017)

DC'ing right now with Silk Dreams Vanilla Cream Moisture Dream DC under heat for 30 mins


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 10, 2017)

@Aggie do you live in Florida?


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 10, 2017)

I did a DC overnight with Mielle Organics Babassu Mint deep conditioner


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 10, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I did a DC overnight with Mielle Organics Babassu Mint deep conditioner



I am currently under the dryer with the same deep conditioner. I'll let it do its thing while I study for a while.

@YvetteWithJoy I discovered that my new bonnet drier has the same head-engulfing design. I couldn't be happier! The drying time will now depend on my blow dryer's capabilities and basically the level of heat I'm able to tolerate.


----------



## beauti (Sep 10, 2017)

*Friday night I did an overnight dc. I made a cocktail of: joico moisture recovery, Aussie 3min, and aphogee 2min. My hair was extremely hydrated and fortified.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2017)

Under Saran Wrap: Soultanicals "Coil Soil" Detoxifying Treatment
Under Dryer: Cathy Howse UBH (20 minutes)
Under Dryer: Kindred Butters Avocado & Moss DC'er


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> @Aggie do you live in Florida?


No dear, I live in the Bahamas. We got spared from Hurricane Irma. Only the very northern end of the Bahamas experienced some effects from the storm but definitely not as drastic as any of the other Caribbean Islands like BVI, Barbuda, St. Martens, Anguilla, Cuba, and Puerto Rico, etc...

I am eternally grateful.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 10, 2017)

DCing now with Naturelle Grow's Thick and Rich DC sealed with ST Platinum Roots oil


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> No dear, I live in the Bahamas. We got spared from Hurricane Irma. Only the very northern end of the Bahamas experienced some effects from the storm but definitely not as drastic as any of the other Caribbean Islands like BVI, Barbuda, St. Martens, Anguilla, Cuba, and Puerto Rico, etc...
> 
> I am eternally grateful.


Oh wow! I'm glad you are ok!


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2017)

DC'ing right now with Naturelle Grow's Bamboo and Silk Dc under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 14, 2017)

Dc'ed with APB UCS 2 hours, plastic cap, body heat


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 14, 2017)

I think I forgot to post my last dc... Yesterday I did an hour dc with Masquintense and then washed it with Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo. I let Mizani Thermasmooth sit on for a few minutes while I took my shower.


----------



## theRaven (Sep 14, 2017)

I deep conditioned today and last week as well. Used a packet of Organics Hair Mayonnaise protein treatment. Sectioned my hair in braids and used my heat wrap for an hour. Used L'Oreal damage erasing balm for moisture. Hair feels good and strengthened.

I straightened my hair again and now its in rollers. I have been feeling blah lately so I definitely needed to change my hair up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 15, 2017)

It's that time again... I'm doing a blue rinse: Manic Panic Shocking Blue.
After washing it out I will dc with Mizani Thermasmooth.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 16, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> It's that time again... I'm doing a blue rinse: Manic Panic Shocking Blue.
> After washing it out I will dc with Mizani Thermasmooth.


 That sounds really pretty @Prettymetty 
please share a pic!


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 16, 2017)

Under the dryer with CRN Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 16, 2017)

Steamed for 30 minutes with GVP Nexxus Humectress conditioner.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 16, 2017)

Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Conditioner: Joico K PAK Intense Hydrator


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 16, 2017)

DC'd with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut Dc under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 16, 2017)

Deep conditioned its my coconut milk conditioner. Sat under dryer for 20 minutes. Hair was soft and shiny.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 17, 2017)

View attachment 410797
It doesn't look as blue as it should, because I did a red rinse a couple months ago. I should've stripped the red first. Oh well. I'll do it again in a month or so...


----------



## Missjaxon (Sep 17, 2017)

@Prettymetty 

I see a purple tint. I like it. Your hair is lovely as always even though it's not what you were going for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Sarenzo Quinoa DC'er (20 minutes)

Under Dryer:
Sarenzo's Pumpkin DC'er (40 minutes)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 17, 2017)

Sitting under dryer now with APB's Honey Molasses Treatment and Rosemary JBCO on roots


----------



## beauti (Sep 18, 2017)

*Dc'd with a henna gloss 40min  under dryer. My curls are poppin and  hair feels so soft.*


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm doing a DC overnight with the Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Deep conditioned its my coconut milk conditioner. Sat under dryer for 20 minutes. Hair was soft and shiny.


@Chicoro 

How do you make your coconut milk conditioner please, pray tell!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I did a protein DC with APB Not easily Broken followed by APB Pumpkin Seed Mask for moisture on Saturday past.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 19, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> How do you make your coconut milk conditioner please, pray tell!




Recipe and photo:

*Post #101 to see photo of the actual conditioner
Post #107 to see photo of the ingredients *
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...tioning-challenge.807125/page-4#post-23479637

Ingredients:

1. 200 ml of coconut cream or coconut milk
2. 1 teaspoon of guar gum ( can put in more, up to 1 tablespoon.)
3. 1/4 cup of oil- I prefer peanut oil because it is so greasy.
4. 1/2 teaspoon of citric acid (check acidity with ph paper to ensure your mixture is not too acidic.)

Mix in blender. Let it sit for 5-10 minutes as it will thicken up. If it is too thick, add more water or aloe vera juice/gel. If it is too thin add more guar gum, but pinches at a time.

Once it is mixed up, add in extra olive oil and honey to 'doctor it up' like we do any conditioner we might buy in the store.

This conditioner can be heated in the microwave or on the stove top before application onto the head.

A basic conditioner has *two (2*) main purposes:

1. To *de-swell *the hair strand/shaft (we erroneously [me too!] call this closing the cuticle or lowering the cuticle)
2. To *lubricate* the hair strands to lower friction (we call this rubbing).

I selected the the coconut milk and peanut oil due to their high fat content. Peanut oil has high omega 9, like in our skin. (Lubricant components)

The guar gum serves as the binder as coconut milk has water and will not naturally mix with the oil. It adds nothing beneficial to the hair and is I included as a component of the formulation.

The citric acid de- swells the hair.(Closing the cuticle component)

I use all I make at once. I mix with cheap conditioner to give more slip. Also, it smells like coconut milk.

*****The ingredients are in French because I live in France. You should be able to find coconut products in any store. The guar gum and peanut oil are usually found in speciality or health food stores. The citric acid may be the hardest to find. You can use apple cider vinegar instead of citric acid but I can't tell you in what quantities because I use the citric acid.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 19, 2017)

dp


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 19, 2017)

Currently sitting for 1 hr with APB UCS topped with MO Babassu Oil and Mint, wrapped in cling film/ hot towel/ foil/ baggy combo.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 19, 2017)

Dc'ing with The Mane Choice Heavenly Halo Mask under heat for 30 mins. This DC smells so nice and lite.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Recipe and photo:
> 
> *Post #101 to see photo of the actual conditioner
> Post #107 to see photo of the ingredients *
> ...


Wowwww! So wonderfully detailed. Thnaks a million @Chicoro .

Okay now I need a blender just for my hair concoctions. I see many DIY hair recipes call for the use of a blender.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 22, 2017)

Rozlewis said:


> Dc'ing with The Mane Choice Heavenly Halo Mask under heat for 30 mins. This DC smells so nice and lite.


What does the TMC Heavenly Halo smell like?


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm doing today's dc with Mizani Thermasmooth and Kerastase Masquintense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2017)

Kindred Butters Avocado & Moss


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm doing a DC overnight with the Mielle Organics Babassu Mint Deep Conditioner


----------



## theRaven (Sep 23, 2017)

Today was my second time deep conditioning with a homemade mix of avocado, coconut milk, and olive oil deep conditioner. This feels like a light protein for my hair, just defines the curls lightly. My egg and mayo mixture is definitely a more harder protein treatment. But we have soooo many avocados that I need to use up before they spoil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 24, 2017)

DC'ing now with Naturelle Grow's Bamboo and Silk DC under heat for 30 mins. and no heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 24, 2017)

Currently steam DCing with GVP Nexxus Humectress. I'll stay under the steamer for 30  minutes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 24, 2017)

DCed for 30 minutes with APB Not Honey Molasses DC sealed with ST Platinum Roots oil on length and Rosemary JBCO on scalp under dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow I haven't checked-in in a while...sorry guys. I have been faithfully keeping up with my DC. Friday it was Claudie's Normalizing Hair Conditioner. Good stuff!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm doing an aloe vera and coconut oil prepoo. I'll wash and dc with Mizani Thermasmooth in a few minutes.

Eta I added Kerastase Densite to the dc mix as well.


----------



## Jade Feria (Sep 26, 2017)

On Saturday I DC'ed with Mielle Babassu Oil and Mint DC. Left it on for a few hours as I did some housework.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 27, 2017)

Before clay washing last night, DCd with APB PMM. This pentrated my strands well with my hot towel combo for an 1hr 30mins. The colour was more yellow than my previous batches (creamy white) and there was more slip. The scent (I think Strawberry Champagne) is delightful. All round yummy.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 30, 2017)

I have a fair bit of shedding going on at the moment. Today I used blended aloe on my scalp and hair before a protein DC with Mill Creek Jojoba. Followed with a moisturising DC of APB PMM.

After rinsing, I clay washed with a rhassoul mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2017)

Under Dryer 20 Minutes:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino DC'er

Under Dryer 20-30 Minutes:
Texture Me Natural Henna & Amla DC'er


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 1, 2017)

DCing now under dryer with APB's Red Raspberry and Mint DC with Rosemary JBCO on roots for 30 minutes


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 2, 2017)

DCed with APB UCS, about 45 mins with heat cap. 

I just want to say, I believe that weekly DCing has singlehandedly transformed the state of my hair. This is the one thing that I've changed in my regimen this year, that I've actually been doing consistently. My curls are super defined, hair feels stronger, is retaining more moisture, and looks healthier.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 3, 2017)

DC'ing right now with The Mane Choice® Heavenly Halo Herbal Hair Tonic & Soy Milk Deep Hydration Mask under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 6, 2017)

Shampoo: Giovanni Ultra Moist 
Dc: Kerastase Chroma Riche and Mizani Thermasmooth


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 7, 2017)

Steam DCing for 25 minutes with Rnpure Bamboo and Coconut Water conditioner + Olive Oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 7, 2017)

DC'ing with Bee Mine Beeutiful DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 7, 2017)

DC with APB UCS, followed by a clay wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor
Under Dryer: TGIN Honey Miracle Mask


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 10, 2017)

DCing now with APB Red Raspberry and Mint DC under my SLAP while I run errands


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 10, 2017)

30 minutes Hello Hydration on dry hair
Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner
I'm skipping the shampoo today...


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello Hydration and grapeseed oil  on dry hair (3 hours)
Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo 
Mizani Thermasmooth in shower


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 13, 2017)

Last week DC'ed with Naturelle Grow Sweet Greens
Yesterday DC'ed with Hairveda Deep Conditioning Masque


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 13, 2017)

Right now I'm steam DCing with Giovanni Avocado & Olive and my coconut/olive oil blend.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 14, 2017)

I need to do better. It's been a month and two weeks since i poo/dc'ed my hair. I'm  currently dcing with Shea Moisture JBCO Strengthen, Grow & Restore Treatment Masque under a plastic cap. I work tonight and i need to do a protective style or something. But i know my lazy self will probably wait til the last minute and do a quick wash n go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2017)

WEN: Remoist Pomegranate (Saran Wrap on Dry Hair couple hours)
Cathy Howse UBH: Under Dryer 20 minutes
Sarenzo Pumpkin: Under Dryer 40-60 minutes


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2017)

Morning everyone 

This morning I massaged my CP growth oil in my scalp after rinsing out my prepoo.

I then added her henna gloss treatment on my hair and will be leaving it in for 30 minutes, cowash with Rusk Deep Shine Smoothing Conditioner, SSI Marula Mallow Leave-in, Bun and I'm out of the house for a few hours.

By the way, my henna gloss treatment today (using as a deep conditioner today) contains SSI Peach Conditioner and CJ Beauticurls Strengthening Conditioner, hibiscus, powder, brahmi and amla powders as well.


----------



## beauti (Oct 14, 2017)

*I ended up dc'ing for like 2 days, washed out yesterday morning. I used a mixture of aussie dc and mielle organics babbassu dc.*


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 14, 2017)

DC'ing with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut DC with heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 14, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> This morning I massaged my CP growth oil in my scalp after rinsing out my prepoo.
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to mix some Ayurvedic powders into my DCs. I'll try to remember next time.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 15, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> I've been meaning to mix some Ayurvedic powders into my DCs. I'll try to remember next time.


You should. My hair is responding well to this method of care.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 15, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> I've been meaning to mix some Ayurvedic powders into my DCs. I'll try to remember next time.



Ayurvedic powders make my hair straighter so I stopped using them. I used to believe they thinned out my hair. I don't think that is the case. I was wrong. The powders 'relax' the curl on my strands resulting in less bulk, and less bushy hair, not necessarily less thickness. The one thing I do love about using them is how they make my straightened hair look. My hair is super black,  cottony soft, but with a silky looking strands. I'm back to using a couple of the powders in my regimen. I've been using them since around summer.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 15, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Ayurvedic powders make my hair straighter so I stopped using them. I used to believe they thinned out my hair. I don't think that is the case. I was wrong. The powders 'relax' the curl on my strands resulting in less bulk, and less bushy hair, not necessarily less thickness. The one thing I do love about using them is how they make my straightened hair look. My hair is super black,  cottony soft, but with a silky looking strands. I'm back to using a couple of the powders in my regimen. I've been using them since around summer.


@Chicoro is right. My hair does appear a tiny bit relaxed but I like the look. Although once dry, it still shrinks a lot.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 15, 2017)

DCed with APB's Red Raspberry and Mint DC. I initially liked it the first couple of uses, now it does not impress me. Looks like once I use it up I won't repurchase, I'll just stick with the Not Easily Broken DC.


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 15, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Ayurvedic powders make my hair straighter so I stopped using them. I used to believe they thinned out my hair. I don't think that is the case. I was wrong. The powders 'relax' the curl on my strands resulting in less bulk, and less bushy hair, not necessarily less thickness. The one thing I do love about using them is how they make my straightened hair look. My hair is super black,  cottony soft, but with a silky looking strands. I'm back to using a couple of the powders in my regimen. I've been using them since around summer.


Which powders were you using? I'm thinking of using amla and/or brahmi.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 16, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> Which powders were you using? I'm thinking of using amla and/or brahmi.



I used shikakai and amla in my conditioner. I used 1 teaspoon shikakai to 2 teaspoon amla mixed directly into my conditioner. I was inspired by Candy_C and got my process from her around 2007.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 16, 2017)

Checking in....DC last night with Claudie's normalizing conditioner.


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 17, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I used shikakai and amla in my conditioner. I used 1 teaspoon shikakai to 2 teaspoon amla mixed directly into my conditioner. I was inspired by Candy_C and got my process from her around 2007.


I remember her posts! Going to research right now!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 17, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> I remember her posts! Going to research right now!



No need to do so. I collected a whole bunch of stuff 2 days ago, including Candy's info. Here you go:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...r-products-please.809349/page-2#post-24284755

Also check out post #44 in that same thread. There's a rare photo, as in not often seen, of someone who had a great texture change. You could see her hair health improve in only 8 weeks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 17, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Hello Hydration and grapeseed oil  on dry hair (3 hours)
> Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo
> Mizani Thermasmooth in shower


I did a repeat of Friday's wash day


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm doing a dry dc with Aphogee 2 minute and I'll cowash with Hello Hydration.


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 20, 2017)

@Chicoro, you are amazing, lady! Thank you!

I shampooed w/Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
Oil rinsed with my DIY amla & brahmi oil.

Then, mixed amla and brahmi powder, and raw honey into some APB UCS. I think I used a bit too much powder (about 1 tbsp amla, 1/2 tbsp brahmi..maybe more, I was eyeballing). I adjusted a bit by adding more honey (about 1.5 tbsp total) and conditioner. I adjusted & mixed until the consistency was creamy and smooth. Applied, plastic cap, heat cap about 45 mins. I didn't have the typical UCS slip to rinse out, so I used SSI Avocado conditioner. 

Y'all.

First of all, my curls & coils started poppin upon application. After rinse-out, I had definition from root to tip, like I've never felt before. Even in my stubborn, frizzy crown area. I kept running my fingers through the roots just to feel the definition. It was amazing. My hair felt SO nourished, hydrated, moisturized, conditioned, strong, soft. It was everything! This was my first time using ayurvedic powders in my DC. I know I want to continue using these powders. I'll go read through those other threads to make sure I do it right. 

Used APB hair pudding as leave-in and APB Hurry Up & Grow oil for sealing & scalp. Twisted to air dry.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 20, 2017)

@Jade Feria ,

How did you make your home made conditioning oils? The only change in your process was the addition of the two powders to your deep conditioner (DC)?


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 20, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @Jade Feria ,
> 
> How did you make your home made conditioning oils? The only change in your process was the addition of the two powders to your deep conditioner (DC)?


For the oils, I described the recipe here:
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...e-hair-growth-oil.816155/page-6#post-23901549

I added the 2 powders and honey to the DC, those were the only changes.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello hydration and grapeseed oil on dry hair 
Giovanni Ultra Moist shampoo 
Mizani Thermasmooth in shower


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2017)

Tomorrow I will be DCing with Kerastase Cristaliste Luminous Perfecting Mask. I am doing an overnight henna treatment and will use indigo tomorrow morning before my DC.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> For the oils, I described the recipe here:
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...e-hair-growth-oil.816155/page-6#post-23901549
> 
> I added the 2 powders and honey to the DC, those were the only changes.



So it sounds like the powders, amla and brahmi in this case, also impacted the texture of your hair, too! Get ready, if you continue with the powders and oil for a minimum of 8 weeks and then heat straighten, that's when you can see the how the powders affect the texture.  The hair is like fluffy silk.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Tomorrow I will be DCing with Kerastase Cristaliste Luminous Perfecting Mask. I am doing an overnight henna treatment and will use indigo tomorrow morning before my DC.



What is your recipe and process for the overnight henna treatment? 
How do you use indigo the next day?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> What is your recipe and process for the overnight henna treatment?
> How do you use indigo the next day?


Last night my recipe comprised of 100 grams of Karishma henna, 1 tablespoon each of hibiscus and amla powder for a deeper color deposit, bhringraj and brahmi for growth and strength, 3 ounces of Aloe vera juice, 2 tablespoons of SSI Peach Moisturizing conditioner and distilled water to mix until it reaches a yogurt like texture. Allowed the dye to release for 10 hours in my hot cabbie, then applied last night before bed.

As far as the indigo, as soon as I washed out the henna this morning, I added it to damp hair from root to tip, wrap tightly in plastic and towel for 2 hours. Then I deep conditioned and styled as usual.

ETA
I only added 2 tablespoons of sea salt and distilled hot, not boiling water  to my indigo. I let it sit for only 15 minutes before applying.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Oct 21, 2017)

Definitely going to try this!


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 21, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Last night my recipe comprised of 100 grams of Karishma henna, 1 tablespoon each of hibiscus and aml powder for a deeper color deposit, bhringraj and brahmi for growth and strength, 3 ounces of Aloe vera juice, 2 tablespoons of SSI Peach Moisturizing conditioner and distilled water to mix until it reaches a yogurt like texture. Allowed the dye to release for 10 hours in my hot cabbie, then applied last night before bed.
> 
> As far as the indigo, as soon as I washed out the henna this morning, I added it to damp hair from root to tip, wrap tightly in plastic and towel for 2 hours. Then I deep conditioned and styled as usual.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the delicious detail @Aggie !


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for the delicious detail @Aggie !


My pleasure @Chicoro


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 21, 2017)

Currently DCing with Renpure Argan Oil Conditioner and DIY Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (20 minutes)

Under Dryer:
TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask (40 minutes)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 22, 2017)

DCing under soft bonnet dryer with APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC and oil blend on roots for 30 minutes


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 22, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> So it sounds like the powders, amla and brahmi in this case, also impacted the texture of your hair, too! Get ready, if you continue with the powders and oil for a minimum of 8 weeks and then heat straighten, that's when you can see the how the powders affect the texture.  The hair is like fluffy silk.


I wasn't expecting the effects to happen so soon. I'm looking forward to doing this again.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 23, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> I wasn't expecting the effects to happen so soon. I'm looking forward to doing this again.


If your hair is responding like this already, you are going to be floored by your results at the end of December !


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 23, 2017)

@Chicoro I'm excited!

DC today with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 23, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> @Chicoro I'm excited!
> 
> DC today with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC



You ought to be, girl! You get changes and improvements after one application. How often that does happen? Not a lot. So you are in a state of Magic. Savor every minute of it and take some photos, with your pretty self!


----------



## LushLox (Oct 23, 2017)

Rozlewis said:


> DC'ing right now with The Mane Choice® Heavenly Halo Herbal Hair Tonic & Soy Milk Deep Hydration Mask under heat for 30 mins.



Do you like the mask Roz?


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 24, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> @Chicoro, you are amazing, lady! Thank you!
> 
> I shampooed w/Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
> Oil rinsed with my DIY amla & brahmi oil.
> ...



I purchased amla and brahmi powder because of this post.  Mixing some powders into my DC/oil mix is just simple enough for me to try it out.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I purchased amla and brahmi powder because of this post.  Mixing some powders into my DC/oil mix is just simple enough for me to try it out.


I did this years ago and have no idea why I stopped but since starting them again a few weeks ago, it's something I'll continue to do. I agree with @Jade Feria on popping curls after these treatments. My hair bun is noticeably thicker, darker, softer and stronger all at the same time. Folks are telling me my hair is growing in real fast


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 27, 2017)

Prepooed w/my amla/brahmi oil mixed with extra red palm oil
Shampooed w/Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
DC'ed with APB UCS mixed with 2tsp amla, 1tsp shikakai, & 1tsp brahmi powders. I realized that in the time between mixing (right before I shampoo) and application of the DC, the mixture thickens up a bit, and I have to add some water. I did this last time as well. I liked the effect of the honey that I used last week, so I'll continue that as well.
Leave-In was SSI Coco Creme.
Sarenzo Beauty Creamy Oil to seal.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2017)

*Starting tonight I am:*

-Overnight Detoxing/Prepooing with JMonique's Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash
-Demi coloring my hairline with Matrix Volume 10 Developer and Black Ash Creme
-Deep Conditioning with Curl Junkie Beauticurl Strengthening Conditioner and SSI Peach Conditioner.
-Moisturizing with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion
-Styling by wigging it for the day.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 27, 2017)

Giovanni Deeper Moisture under a heat cap


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 28, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Do you like the mask Roz?



Yes, I like the mask. It goes on really nicely spread easily, rinses out nicely and leave my hair feeling easy to manage and well moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2017)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse UBH (20 minutes)
Under Dryer: TGIN Honey Miracle w/a Tablespoon of Brahmi Powder (40 minutes)


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 28, 2017)

Currently dcing with Shea Moisture Raw Shea butter Deep Treatment Masque with a plastic cap.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 28, 2017)

Heat cap DCed with Vanart Cream Rinse + ayurvedic oil + amla/brahmi powder mix, then left in overnight.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 28, 2017)

DC'd today with Bee Mine Beeutiful under my heat cap for 30 mins.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 29, 2017)

DCing now under soft bonnet dryer with SSI Papaya DC, Rosemary JBCO on sides of my head and roots. Will sit under bonnet for 30 minutes and then body heat for 30 minutes.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 31, 2017)

DC'ing right now Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm currently deep conditioning with Aphogee 2 minute while I watch an episode of Criminal Minds. I'll shampoo with Giovanni Ultra Moist and use Mizani Thermasmooth in shower.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm sitting here trying to figure out whether or not I liked the Camille Rose Algae Renew DC. Last night, I tried it for the first time and for some reason, I wasn't wowed by it. It didn't pack the moisture punch that I was expecting....

....but....

....after careful consideration....

I have decided to give it another try; I will finish the jar and give it a fair chance...I will try it again!!!!


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 1, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out whether or not I liked the Camille Rose Algae Renew DC. Last night, I tried it for the first time and for some reason, I wasn't wowed by it. It didn't pack the moisture punch that I was expecting....
> 
> ....but....
> 
> ...


I love that Seinfeld episode!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm doing a moisturizing dc today: Kerastase Masquintense and Hello Hydration. I Just washed my hair with Yes to Carrots shampoo and conditioned with Kerastase Nutri Thermique.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 3, 2017)

Much needed DC overnight with Mielle Organics Babassu Mint deep conditioner


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

This morning, so far I have on CP growth oil on my scalp and hair as a prepoo. 

I have some leftover henna in a double boil warming up to apply after prepooing for about 30 minutes.

I will stretch the henna with some kalpi tone and amla powders and mix in some Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor because my hair feels like it needs some strength.

Moisturizing today with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion. 

Plaiting my hair up and wigging for the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2017)

Under Dryer: 20 Minutes Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor
Under Dryer: 40 Minutes TGIN Honey Miracle mixed w/Amla Powder


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 4, 2017)

DC'd last night with Bee Mine Beeutiful and Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Dc under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 4, 2017)

Used my steamer for the first time this week!
DC'ed with NG Marshmallow Root DC mixed with amla, brahmi, and honey under steamer for 20 minutes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 5, 2017)

DCing now under dryer with Jessicurl's Deep Treatment sealed with Rosemary JBCO and Rosemary JBCO on roots for 30 minutes


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 8, 2017)

DC'ing right now with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 8, 2017)

I DC this morning with Camille Rose Algae Renew


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 9, 2017)

Monday DC'ed with SSI Curl Moist conditioner mixed with several ayurvedic herbs (henna, amla, brahmi, kapoor kachli, rose petal, neem), honey, and Parachute ayurvedic oil. 30 minutes under dryer.

Today DC'ed with Jessicurl Deep Treatment 30 minutes under steamer, followed by an ayurvedic tea rinse (same herbs as above).


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 9, 2017)

Used APB Ayurvedic Cleansing Con last night . Left on for one hr with baggy.


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 10, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Used APB Ayurvedic Cleansing Con last night . Left on for one hr with baggy.


How do you like it? It's on my list.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 10, 2017)

Currently prepooing with Vitale Olive Oil in a plastic cap, don't know what I will dc with yet. I lost less hair this time...very proud.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 10, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> How do you like it? It's on my list.



I really like this APB Ayurvedic Cleansing Con. I've never tried a cleansing conditioner before. The scent is not as yummy as her other cons I have but it is still good and quite freshly scented. The best con I've combed my hair with to date. Now my hair is dry, I think it left it feeling a smidge harder than usual but thats probably powders and me not DCing after. I still feel like I want to re-up on this one.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 10, 2017)

DCing under a plastic cap with ORS Olive Oil Intense Treatment Hair Masque.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2017)

Steam DCed with Renpure Argan cond + Ayurvedic oil + Amla/Brahmi powder


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2017)

*Tomorrow I will be:*

*Deep Conditionin*g with SSI Peach Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH (20 minutes)

Under Dryer:
BoBeam Coconut Creme - mixed with an Ayurvedic Powder (40 minutes)


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2017)

Deep Conditioned with SSI Sugar Peach DC this morning. Hair feels wonderful and soft.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 12, 2017)

Dcing now with SSI Papaya Hydrating mask with Rosemary JBCO on roots


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 12, 2017)

DC'ing right now with Naturelle Grow's Bamboo & Silk DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 12, 2017)

Quick Condition with Giovanni Smooth as Silk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2017)

Under dryer 2o minutes:
Cream & Coco Spun Sugar

Under dryer 40 minutes:
BoBeam mixed with Ayurvedic Powder


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 18, 2017)

DC'd today with Narurelle Grow Bamboo Silk and KeraCare Humecto under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 19, 2017)

DC'ed this past week with CRN Coconut Water Treatment on Monday, Ayurvedic Gloss with APB on Thursday.


----------



## theRaven (Nov 19, 2017)

I promise I have not been slacking on deep conditioning. Just forgetting to post in this thread.

My hair was dutttyy and needed a good wash and condition days ago but I didnt have my personal hair products. So I just washed my hair and finished deep conditiong a few hours ago. 

I deep conditioned with Africas Best Hair Mayo under my heating wrap. Afterwards I deep conditioned with L'Oreal Damage Erasing Balm without heat. 

My hair is in braids now, hoping for a nice braidout tomorrow


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 19, 2017)

Deep conditioned with Camille Rose Algae renew. 45 min with 2 plastic caps


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 19, 2017)

DC with protein (Mill Creek Jojoba) and moisture (APB UCS with hot towel) on Sunday, followed with clay.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 21, 2017)

DC'ing right now with Naturelle Grow Thick & Rich DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 21, 2017)

DC'ed yesterday with Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC, 30 mins with heat cap.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 24, 2017)

Doing a DC overnight with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 24, 2017)

Under the heat cap with Joico K PAK Deep Penetrating Reconstructor. Will follow up with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Cathy Howse UBH (about 20 minutes)

Under Dryer:
J.Monique's Aloe DCer mixed w/Alma & Brahmi Powder (30-40 minutes)


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 25, 2017)

DC'ing right now with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Bark & Natural Cinnamon DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2017)

DCing now with MC Halo DC sealed with Ayurvedic oil, and Ayurvedic oil/jbco mixture on roots under softball bonnet dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 26, 2017)

Doing a DC with Curl Junkie RepairMe


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2017)

Today:  
Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer 20 minutes)
J.Monique DC'ers *various* mixed with Kalpi Tone & Amla Powders (under dryer 40 minutes)


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 3, 2017)

Doing a DC overnight with Silk Dreams VanillaSilk


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 3, 2017)

On Monday DC'ed overnight with NG Sweet Greens infused with Ayurveda. 
Today DC'ed with a mix of CRN Coconut Water Treatment, SSI Curl Moist Conditioner, and MO Babassu Mint DC (containers were running out) 40 minutes under dryer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 3, 2017)

DCing now with Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian DC sealed with Ayurvedic oil and ayurvedic oil on scalp under soft bonnet dryer, will probably sit under here for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 3, 2017)

DC'd yesterday with Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm Bark Marshmallow Root DC under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## hothair (Dec 3, 2017)

I dc with an EVOO and thyme mix with a lil MSM on my scalp, then yoghurt and honey on hair length. Awesome


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 8, 2017)

On Monday DC'ed with APB UCS overnight (by accident. Or laziness.) and it came out so soft and moisturized. Love that stuff. Followed with an Ayurvedic tea rinse. 

Yesterday DC'ed with NG Sweet Greens, left on for about 4 hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2017)

Under Dryer: Sarenzo Quinoa 20 minutes
Under Dryer: Ayurvedic mix 40 minutes


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

*I've already started my hair washing this morning.

So far I:*

Shampooed with Keracare 1st lather Clarifying Shampoo
Shampooed with Keracare Moisturizing Detangling Shampoo
*Currently DCing with Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment for 20 minutes
Moisture DCing with a combination of Kerastase Chroma Captive Mask,* amla, brahmi, and kalpi tone powders and avj.
Leave-in - Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk

May just bun my hair and head out the door to run some errands.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 10, 2017)

Did a DC overnight with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk. I still love this DC.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2017)

I had to come back and add how I really love the combination I used last. The Dudley's DRC 28 stopped breakage in it's tracks and the  Kerastase Chroma Captive Mask mixed with the syur-powders worked wonders in softening my hair and made detangling pretty easy. I love this combo.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 10, 2017)

DCing now with MC Halo DC mixed with an Amla Powder blend, and oil under soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes. I am trying to use up this powder, I have so much of it left.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2017)

I had a long day of hair pampering.

Shampooed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk / Tea Tree Tingle mix
JOICO KPak Protein Treatment under heating cap
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner under heating cap

Then two long hours with the blow dryer.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 15, 2017)

I used the Carol's Daughter Rhassoul Clay Shampoo and Mask yesterday. Left the mask on for about an hour, then 30 minutes under steamer.That mask is AWESOME! It had great slip, and my hair was nice and soft and moisturized. It even clumped my curls a bit. The only thing is that it's quite heavily fragranced, so someone who's not into loud fragrances probably would be sensitive to it. I personally don't mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2017)

@Jade Feria 

Thank you for your review on CD Rhassoul


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2017)

Under Dryer:
Ayurvedic Treatment (20 minutes)

Under Dryer:
Jessicurl Deep Treatment (40 minutes)


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 16, 2017)

Doing a DC overnight with Mielle Organics Babassu Mint deep conditioner. I still love this stuff. It has great slip, smells good and leaves my hair strong and moisturized.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm doing a 30 minute Masquintense dc with heat. I washed with Organix Tea Tree mint shampoo.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 19, 2017)

The year is coming to an end! Please share your experiences - what have you learned from this year of delicious deep conditioning? What are your fave DCs? What will you carry into the next year?

@AbsyBlvd @Aggie@Ayesha81 @bajandoc86 @Beachy @beingofserenity @beauti @blackeyes31626 @Chicoro @CurliDiva @curlyTisME @Curls&Justice417 @Daina @Froreal3 @gorgeoushair @HappyAtLast @IDareT'sHair @JerriBlank @kinchen @kupenda @ladybee1922 @LiLi @Lucie @miss stress @Mocha126 @ms.blue @Ms_Delikate @NappyNelle @NaturallyATLPCH @NaturallyBri87 @Neomorph@NCHairDiva @Nightingale @Philippians413 @pinkchocolatedaisy @Prettymetty @Rozlewis @Sally. @Saludable84 @sharifeh @Smiley79 @sparkle25 @theRaven @TrueSugar @uofmpanther @victory777 @wheezy807 @whosthatcurl @xu93texas @ZebraPrintLover


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 22, 2017)

The 2018 Challenge is up! I'll also be back here with my 2017 feedback.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2018-delightfully-delicious-deep-conditioning-challenge.829047/


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2017)

Well i hope to carry into next year consistency. But when i did manage to dc, my hair responded really well of course. I'm still shopping my stash but i like Shea Moisture amongst other things.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm ending the year with stronger hair and smooth, silky ends. I still have a few splits, but I'm not worried about it. I dust my ends quarterly anyway.

I might dc tomorrow night. I'm out of town, but I did bring my hair stuff. I brought Therapiste prepoo and Maskeratine dc both by Kerastase. I'll just use the hotel shampoo and put my hair in celies afterwards. I should wig it a bit longer...


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 24, 2017)

When I regularly deep condition, my hair does better overall. It is stronger, more moisturized, breaks less, sheds less, etc.  I see way less hair in my shower drain. Mielle Organics Babassu Mint was my favorite by far this year. It's actually in my head right now for about 2 hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2017)

Weekly DC'er here.  Always with Heat.  Loved 2017 & DC'ing.  Looking forward to the 2018 challenge.

Will stick to primarily hand-made naturals from the usuals (in no particular order) and because they are already in my Stash:

Hairveda Sitrinillah and Methi Set #1
SheScentIt (Assorted)
Jessicurl DT
Annabelle Perfect Blends (Assorted)
Claudie's Hair Revitalization (Assorted)
Curl Junkie Deep Fix & Banana and Hibiscus
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair
Naturelle Grow (Assorted)
JMonique Naturals (Assorted)
BoBeam (Assorted)
Kindred Butters (Assorted)
Bask & Bloom Bhrami
Bekura
Hydratherma Naturals *Amino Protein*
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed
Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage and Avocado Creme
Ms. Jessies Super Sweet Back Tx
Soultanicals *Afrotastic*
CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie and CD's Rhassoul Masks

Also trying to put a dent in this list.  May also pull my Steamer back out and start steaming again.  For the past 6-7 months I've been DC'ing under my Dryer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 24, 2017)

I have learned that a good DC session sets the bar for my hair's moisture retention for the week. It is also therapeutic.

I have one more use of my MC Halo DC but once I use it up, I will not repurchase.  I will be going through various DCs in my stash to use them up, and eventually sticking to light protein based conditioners.

As I said in another thread, I will be adding Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to my current DCs to use them up.

My favorite DC this year was APB Not Easily Broken DC and, even though I will not repurchase unless there is a reeeeaaalllyy good sale, MC Halo DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2017)

Today:
Under Dryer Ayurvedic Mix (on dry hair)
Under Dryer Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor
Under Dryer Jessicurl Deep Treatment


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 25, 2017)

Pre-Poo: Vatika, NW21 and Castor oil
Cantu ACV Root Rinse
Shampoo: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture
Protein: JOICO K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (under the heat cap)
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture (under the heat cap)


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2017)

I washed my hair and did a keratin treatment today. I'll wash and dc Friday.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2017)

DC'ing right now with Mielle Organics Babassu & Mint DC under heat for 30 mins


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2017)

By deep conditioning consistently I have experiences stronger, longer, healthier and more manageable hair. My favorite DC's are anything from Naturelle Grow, APB, Mane Choice and Silk Dreams. These lines seem to agree with my hair. In 2018 I plan to continue to give my hair weekly and sometimes twice a week DC treatments.


----------

